# Gibt es Klassen die Overpowered sind?



## Slavery (7. Dezember 2007)

Huhu liebe Community!!

Würde mich einfach mal interessieren!
Falls es schon so nen Thread gibt tuts mir Leid zu faul zu lesen xD

mfg  Slav


----------



## GangstaT (7. Dezember 2007)

also im pvp ganz klar die hexer und frost magier


----------



## Exodos (7. Dezember 2007)

Es is zwar ein Sinnlosthread aber bitte.

Hexenmeister ist overpowerd wegen seinen Flüchen und dann hat er auch noch ein Pet. Es kommt auch drauf an in was die Klasse Overpowered sin. PvE, PvP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ich denk der Hexenmeister is in beiden Beziehungen der stärkste.

Trotzdem sinnlos der Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (7. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht interressierts einfach n paar was die Community denkt!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem hab ich schon Threads gesehn die noch viel sinnloser waren^^


----------



## Thyphon (7. Dezember 2007)

wenn man seine klasse spielen kann ist jeder overpowerd..


----------



## Abychef (7. Dezember 2007)

kommt immer drauf an wie jemand die klasse spielt, ein Hexer haut sämtliche dots raus und du stirbst manchal noch wenn er schon tot is ^^ 
Ein mage haut sau viel instant dmg raus , hält aber nix aus
Krieger is extrem eq abhängig, es gibt krieger, die machen abfangen und vor stun-ende bist du tot ^^
is ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (7. Dezember 2007)

Im Moment sind die Hexer overpowered, Frostmages auch ein wenig...aber das ist mal so mal so und wird sich schon wieder einrenken. Deshalb denk ich beim Schreiben auch etwas an Esther. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melodi (7. Dezember 2007)

ich finde nicht das es wirklich klassen gibt die stärker sind als andere es kommt auf den spieler an der hinter den char. steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (7. Dezember 2007)

also ich als hexer find offkrieger und schurken schon extrem overpowered.
sicherlich sterben die meisten wenn ich längst tot bin, aber in dem moment kaum ne chance.

denke aber auch, jeder der seine klasse spielen kann und das passende equip hat, kann schon was reißen.


----------



## Ramponaut (7. Dezember 2007)

mage hält nichts aus? da hast auf deinem 1.3k rating vllt gegen welche ohne resilience gespielt, nen eismage mit viel abhärtung = unkaputtbar


----------



## Abychef (7. Dezember 2007)

Ramponaut schrieb:


> mage hält nichts aus? da hast auf deinem 1.3k rating vllt gegen welche ohne resilience gespielt, nen eismage mit viel abhärtung = unkaputtbar



ich sprech ja nicht umbedingt von mir,haste schon mal nen richtig guten schurken oder krieger auf so nen Frostmage einhauen sehen ? das dauert nicht sehr lange bis die tot sind , is halt villeicht anders rum auch so der fall.


----------



## kaali (7. Dezember 2007)

ich find es gut das diese klassen overpowert sind weil wenn man schon ne klasse spielt die nur dmg machen kann sollte das azuch belohnt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir persoenlich machts ja auch nichts aus wen en hexer mehr dmg macht als mein krieger^^


----------



## Therulas (7. Dezember 2007)

Interessant, 50% der Stimmen halten Hexenmeister für overpowered 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, woher das wohl kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (7. Dezember 2007)

Therulas schrieb:


> Interessant, 50% der Stimmen halten Hexenmeister für overpowered
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kommt daher, dass die übrigen 50% bereits einen Hexer spielen und somit ne andere Klasse wählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## r41ken (7. Dezember 2007)

frostmage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManuRoxx (7. Dezember 2007)

hm, wenn jemand über warlocks weint dass sie overpowered sind wird er blöd angemacht aber die umfrage ist schon sehr eindeutig ^^

NERF WARLOCKZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!111 :>


----------



## Myhordi (7. Dezember 2007)

Wie Björn in dem buffd cast  63  sagte:Frost Jäger^^
mein nartürlich frostmages und dot hexer


----------



## Lorille (7. Dezember 2007)

Warlocks, 'nuff said.


----------



## Lucoire (7. Dezember 2007)

Owerpowered sind wenige Klassen...
Hexer beispielsweise haben extrem viele Möglichkeiten, Schaden zu machen, Gegner zu Beschäftigen usw... was aber nichts daran ändert, dass der Char erst dann WIRKLICH stark wird, wenn der Spieler diese Möglichkeiten auch beherrscht.

Ich meine, ich finds z.B. peinlich, wenn ein Fury-Warrior auf meiner Heiligpriesterin rumhaut und mich nicht unter 90% HP bringt (hab doch nur Shield + Renew gemacht)


----------



## The Dude (7. Dezember 2007)

Pandaren Braumeister!


----------



## Abychef (7. Dezember 2007)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Das kommt daher, dass die übrigen 50% bereits einen Hexer spielen und somit ne andere Klasse wählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau ^^ und deshalb denk ich is krieger derzeit auf platz 2 - mit todeswunsch bzw berserkerwut isser fear immun und dann fängt er an im nahkampf auszuteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja ich persönlich hasse auch die frostmages am meisten =)


----------



## Smoby (7. Dezember 2007)

overpowered sind ganz klar die Paladine die sind einfach nur IMBAAAA  !


----------



## Squishee (7. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Warlocks, 'nuff said.



!


----------



## Slavery (7. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt kommts mal raus^^

Nun kanns keiner mehr verleugnen xD
Kann mich beschweren Krieger auf 70 (platz 2) und Hexer noch auf 60 (Platz 1)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was man aber auch sagen muss Priester, etc. kann man nich als overpowered ansehn, weil viele eben Healer sind und so ne Umfrage bezieht sich wohl eher auf PVP und da fallen die healer nich so auf...obwohl sie verdammt wichtig sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl0b (7. Dezember 2007)

jede klasse ist so gut wie der, der sie spielt.


----------



## Gias (7. Dezember 2007)

heh hätte nicht gedacht as schurken 2ter werden
haben ja schon seit langem keine free kills mehr 
und mittlerweile hat fast jede klasse was gegen stealth
und die einführung der abhärtung hat uns ja sowieso am härtesten getroffen imo


Das mit Warlocks overpowered steht und fällt imo auch mit dem equip
zwischen s1 und s3 warlock liegt schon n guter unterschied


----------



## Hulk² (7. Dezember 2007)

Slavery schrieb:


> Priester, etc. kann man nich als overpowered ansehn, weil viele eben Healer sind



Nicht auf meinem Server, 6Stunden bis ein Heal in der Grp ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l3IoodHunter (7. Dezember 2007)

Jede Klasse hat ne konterklasse sozusagen, auserdem kommt es auch immer auf die Skillung an! Und seine klasse spielen zu können is auch was wert^^


----------



## Morrtis (7. Dezember 2007)

im großen und ganzen seh ich den hexer derweil als nervigsten gegner im PvP , kurz dannach der jäger mit seinem super debuffenden arkanshot etc.

hexer ist teils als mage halt lächer da du dmg ohne ende am anfang drücken kannst wenn der da nicht umfällt stirbt du im fear und da kannst insignie etc haben wie du willst .. spätestens im 2. fear bist du tot


----------



## Alcasim (7. Dezember 2007)

Slavery schrieb:


> Was man aber auch sagen muss Priester, etc. kann man nich als overpowered ansehn, weil viele eben Healer sind und so ne Umfrage bezieht sich wohl eher auf PVP und da fallen die healer nich so auf...obwohl sie verdammt wichitg sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wtf? Willst du mich als Schattenpriester als Heiler bezeichnen? Na schön, ich kann heilen, aber das hindert mich nicht auch Schaden zu machen, sogar meist als Top DD, sprich Platz 1 im Damage Meter. 
Ausserdem, viele Heiler? Bei uns aufm Server sind mindestens 40% aller Priester Schatten gespecct!

Meine Persönliche Hassklasse sind Warlocks, da die einfach viele Möglichkeiten haben einen zu beschäftigen und dazu auch noch endlos Schaden austeilen.


----------



## Wulgar (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich für meinen Teil finde alle gleich. Ich Spiele PvP nur in BG's und da ist ein 1 on 1 sehr selten. Daher bekommte man schnell den eindruck das eine Klasse overpowered ist ist, obwohl man von mehreren gleichzeitig gekillt wird. Habe mit meinem Pala auch schon nen Hexer geschafft.


----------



## Schamll (7. Dezember 2007)

na sieh an der hexer is ja ganz weit vorne xD is auch meine wahl


----------



## Dunham (7. Dezember 2007)

naja es gibt klassen die sind gegen eine bestimmt klasse oder bei einer bestimmten arena einfach überpowert.
zb healdruide im 2on2 oder hexer im kampf gegen mage etc.
aber eine klasse die anderen total überlegen ist gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbärchi (7. Dezember 2007)

Healdudus in der Arena sind overpowered und der wirbelsturm ist übertrieben, da er keinen cd hat keine magie gift oder andere dispellbare sache ist und nichteinmal durch die palabubble entfernt werden kann.


----------



## Premutos (7. Dezember 2007)

die leute, die hexer gewählt haben sollten erstmal selber einen spielen und dann sehen sie, wie op sie sind... is doch eh nur rumgeheule, weil ihr an den dots verreckt, obwohl der hexer schon tot is.... die einzigen opfer, die ein hexer wirklich hat, sind mages... gegen krieger, schurken und jäger hat n hexer kaum ne chance, bei der richtigen skillung versteht sich... alle schreien nur "nerf warlocks"... so ein schwachsinn... spielt lieber mal einen auf 70 und mal gucken, was ihr dann schreibt....


----------



## Nypha (7. Dezember 2007)

hmm.. je nachdem jeder hat seine hass klasse zb haben einige warlocks die ich kenn derbe probs vs schurken andere finden es is das einfachste für sie als wl nen schurken zu plätten.. daher eig nur skill/eq/specc sache..

doch ich find warrys und wl´s imba


----------



## heavy-metal (7. Dezember 2007)

im pvp sind richtig gute schurken  overpowered....im pve eher warlocks....


----------



## killix3 (7. Dezember 2007)

lol wtf hexenmeister.....

KRIEGER !!!^^


----------



## voltagon (7. Dezember 2007)

Krass Hexer 45%

Hab auch Hexer angeklickt weil ich in der Arena fast nur auf Soullink-Hexer treffe und die gehen einfach nicht down, jedensfalls nicht so leicht wie die anderen Klassen (ausser Pala aber dermacht nicht so viel dmg wieder Hexer)


----------



## Zulu1 (7. Dezember 2007)

wenn alle meinen hexer is overpowered dann nehm ich man dudu wenn mans sichtig kann bleint mix stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie bei jeder klasse 
udn ich spiel selber hexer abba dudu und hexer sind meiner meinung nach ziemlich imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja man muss halt wissen wie man sein char spielt und sich net immer ziehn lassen ^^ sonst wird da nix


----------



## Badumsaen (7. Dezember 2007)

wer hat den bitte für pala gevotet?^^


----------



## Morcan (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiel selbst einen (Destro-)Hexer und weiß garnicht was immer alle haben. Wenn mich ein Schurke im Stunlock hat kann auch ich nix machen ^^ und Krieger werden auch immer öfter ein Problem für mich...


P.S. nerf Palas! Ich hasse eure Angstblase xD


----------



## Arkoras (7. Dezember 2007)

NOCH ist es der Hexer, jedenfalls für mich als Hunter, die hauen mich immer um, egal was ich auch mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ABER: WArten wir mal auf WotLK, denn ich fürchte der Deathknight wird auch owerpowered werden, weil 1) Sie ist ne "Heldenklasse", ich weiss das soll nichts heißen aber trozdem, man wird ja eine Quest für die Klasse machen müssen und das wird auch sicher keine einfache und wer macht schon ne Quest, wenn man nichts gutes bekommt und 2) Da sie ja den Todesritter als einzige Klasse rausbringen, haben sie natürlich auch mehr Zeit, um seine Fähigkeiten zu entwickeln... Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch und er wird ganz normal...

Ach ja, eins noch, ich versteh nicht genau, was einige meinen, wenn sie sagen:"Kommt drauf an, ob der seine 
Klasse beherrschen kann, oder nicht" Ich meine wenn man als lvl 50er nen 70er killen will, dann nützt einem das "beherrschen" der Klasse echt wenig..(Wäre nett, wenn das mal wer genauer erklären kann) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Arkoras


----------



## m@gG0t (7. Dezember 2007)

beim warlock find ich brauchste net so viel skill um da welche zu killn


----------



## Mr_Richfield (7. Dezember 2007)

Morcan schrieb:


> Ich spiel selbst einen (Destro-)Hexer und weiß garnicht was immer alle haben. Wenn mich ein Schurke im Stunlock hat kann auch ich nix machen ^^ und Krieger werden auch immer öfter ein Problem für mich...



genau mein reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da hilft nur schattenfurie und schreckensgeheul ... in der hoffnung das er sich fearen lässt.


----------



## Jintou (7. Dezember 2007)

ich schließe mich einigen beiträgen an  hexer sind obverpowerd flüche pet etc ansonsten frost mage der rest is zimlich balanced ^^


----------



## ReWahn (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich als Krieger bin natürlich gegen mages (vor allem frost... kaum ne chance wenn insignie im cooldown is, auch mit insignie, sobald dann noch einmal erfrierung procct bin ich tot) aufgeschmissen, vote aber für jäger... weil jäger eigentlich kaum ne "konterklasse" haben, hab schon mit wl, mit schurke, mit mage und eben als warri gegen sie gespielt... und wenn die einigermassen spielen können wirst du so lang gekitet (iwie is man gegen hunter immer geslowed... zurechtstutzen und so...) bis du liegst... die dots vom wl machen nich so viel dmg wie n hunter mit pet (hexer pet macht nich wirklich viel dmg... verführung is auch nich sooo imba) und den wl kriegt man VIEL schneller down wenn man ihn einmal beim casten unterbricht... naja, beim hunter is nich viel mit unterbrechen...


----------



## Morcan (7. Dezember 2007)

> ich schließe mich einigen beiträgen an hexer sind obverpowerd flüche pet etc ansonsten frost mage der rest is zimlich balanced ^^



Ich benutz(sofern ich denn mal PvP mache) eigentlich immer den Teufelsjäger um wenigstens die Caster unterbrechen zu können, aber an nem Nahkämpfer macht das so ziemlich garkeinen Schaden ^^

Flüche sind auch nur als Gebrechenshexer richtig "overpowered"(was is das eigtl. für ein mieser Begriff?)


----------



## McFly215 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hexer sind wie wohl Jäger auch im PvE sehr gut dabei und können echt leicht Leveln.
Aber im PvP bringt das ganze Aggromanagement ja nichts mehr.
Fear bringts es nur einmal und danach nur noch ein halbes mal.

Ab Level 70 kommt es dann vor allem auf die Ausrüstung an.
In so fern würde ich sagen: Alle die, die die viel Zeit in ihre Charaktere gesteckt haben sind overpowered.
Sollte vielleicht ja auch so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Prinzip sind die Klassen ja eh ein Schere-Stein-Papier System.

Hexer will Krieger fearen, der is grad Immun und schon is der Hexer tot.
Der Krieger will nen Mage schlagen, der Fröstelt oder Drachenatmet ihn und dann gibt es Krieger am Spieß.
Nen Schami ist toll wenn die Totems in der Nähe stehen, also doof wenn ein Jäger ankommt mit Reichweitenvergrößerung.


Ich als Hexer finde vor allem Heiler sehr schwierig umzubringen. Meist geht mir das Mana aus bevor es ihnen ausgeht. Mages find ich gar nicht schwierig, denn die können sich selbst ja nicht heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Schurken ist es immer so eine Sache, was passiert eher, Todesmantel und Fear oder der Stunlock?! Krieger halte ich für sehr gefährlich, kommen direkt nach Heilern.

Als Krieger find ich halt Mages schwierig oder generell Fernkämpfer. Heiler wiederrum kriegen einen mit dem Schild und sind dann erstmal versorgt.


Sag mal Stein wer ist overpowered?
Stein: Na das Papier! NERF Papier!!!


----------



## Fialldarg (7. Dezember 2007)

Also Hexer sowiesp, keine Frage...Pve-PvP beides zu Imba- Jäger seit p 2.3
-fast keine deadzone
-50% heal weg mit Gezielter schuss
-Arkaner schuss macht nen Effekt weg oder so ähnlich...

Also ich game Jäger und finds toll^^


----------



## gyspoxxx (7. Dezember 2007)

im grunde kannst du jede klasse mit der richtigen skillung und dem richtigen equip overpowern helfen tuhen dir dabei guides wenn du sie befolgst kannst du auf deinen char das letzte bisschen rausholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zb guides auf wowloads usw


----------



## Butchero (7. Dezember 2007)

Lol hexenmeister auf dem 1. Platz?

Also ich spiel selber einen und gegen Schurken und Jäger hab ich 0 chance...

Also Schurken sind meiner Meinung nach nicht "overpowered" , aber wenn derjenigen ihn gut spielen kann dann hauen sie dir innerhalb von 5sek massig dmg rein^^


----------



## Lorille (7. Dezember 2007)

Butchero schrieb:


> Lol hexenmeister auf dem 1. Platz?
> 
> Also ich spiel selber einen und gegen Schurken und Jäger hab ich 0 chance...
> 
> Also Schurken sind meiner Meinung nach nicht "overpowered" , aber wenn derjenigen ihn gut spielen kann dann hauen sie dir innerhalb von 5sek massig dmg rein^^



Das liegt dann aber daran, dass dein Warlock unterequippt ist und/oder du unfähig bist.


----------



## Karzaak (7. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm ich persönlich finde Jäger momentan doch schon sehr nervig..

Die werden mit den nächsten Patches auch nochma n weng verbessert.
Klar, ein Hexenmeister der spielen kann ist schon anstrengend, aber für wirklich zu stark halte ich nur den Druiden.
In der Arena ist er zu heftig, bzw generell im pvp.
Ein Dudu der es drauf hat macht echt alle nass, auch die hier gehypten Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mich noch an WoW anfänge erinnern:
"Der Dudu kann alles ein bisschen, aber nichts so richtig gut"
"Der Druide soll flexibel sein, aber auch nicht besser als die jeweilige Klasse in ihrem Fachgebiet"


Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 
Das ist ja wohl sowas von....


----------



## Aberon (7. Dezember 2007)

Als ich das Thema gelesen habe, hab ich sofort den Hexer gesucht^^


----------



## Vreen (7. Dezember 2007)

Thyphon schrieb:


> wenn man seine klasse spielen kann ist jeder overpowerd..




ja ja genau


----------



## lollercoaster (7. Dezember 2007)

ich finde ehrlich gesagt dudus overpowered im pvp da sie scih erst unsichtbar machen auf dich einhauen ,dann sich mal schnell hochheilen und in bär gehen


----------



## FERT (7. Dezember 2007)

ich würd sagen das ist abhängig von welchem blickwinkel man das sieht ? 
seh ich das aus der sicht von nem mage, wl, hunter, warri, priest, rogue ? 
... ist doch dieses bekannte schere > stein > papier prinzip

schere ist imba und lame (overpowered) und stein ist gut balanced - sagte das papier.

und dann kommt noch das dazu, was hier schon mehrmals erwähnt wurde, ob die leute ihren char auch spielen können.


----------



## Forenwriter (7. Dezember 2007)

hexer sind wirklich bissl übel zur zeit^^ und echt komisch wieviele hexer gewahlt habenXD
naja nehmt pala die angstblase weg dann kann ich auch mit hexern leben^^


----------



## tRyk (7. Dezember 2007)

Schurke, ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))
stun ... stun ... stun ... tot ...


----------



## Vénom (7. Dezember 2007)

Hexer	Mage	Dudu	Schurke	Warri	Priest	Schami	Pala	Jõger
Hexer	-	X	X	O	O	X	X	X	X
Mage	O	-	X	X	X	O	O	O	O
Dudu	O	O	-	O	X	X	O	X	X
Schurke	X	O	X	-	O	X	O	O	X
Warri	X	O	O	X	-	X	X	O	O
Priest	O	X	O	O	O	-	X	X	O
Schami	O	X	X	X	O	O	-	X	O
Pala	O	X	O	X	X	O	O	-	O
Jõger	O	X	O	O	X	X	X	X	-

Diese tabelle ist stark abhängig davon wie welche klasse geskillt ist aber so als grundsatz hat der Hexer schon dei meinsetn "x" also win faktoren.


----------



## hordecore (7. Dezember 2007)

also ich find auf testservern mit top equip gehn die shadow priests auch ends ab..
da hat bis jetzt niemand was zu gebracht..
den warlock fand ich da eher schlecht ehrlich gesagt.. vll liegt aber auch daran dass ich sonst nich warlock spiel^^


----------



## Doner (7. Dezember 2007)

Für mich sind die Hunter overpowerd

Warlocks sind dank Insignie für Druiden ohne weiteres machbar


----------



## Mangur (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde die Diskussion, dass der Hexer zu stark ist übertrieben. 

Selbst spiele ich auch einen. Man muss sehr vorsichtig in den BG agieren, in Bewegung bleiben. Richtige 1 vs 1 habe ich selten gewonnen. Man ist unheimlich schnell down. Wenn mich ein Schurke erwischt, dann komm ich vielleicht noch zu 1 - 2 Flüchen, aber das war es. Wenn ich den Schurken bemerke, bevor er an mich ran kommt, behalte ich die Oberhand. Oft werde ich auch mit einem Schlag umgehauen. Lustig fand ich letzthin einen verbittern Kampf mit einem Priester. Wir haben usn gegenseitig nicht tot bekommen. Das haben dann andere erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie schon erwähnt machen meine Pets (z.Zt. lvl 39) nicht viel Schaden. Ich denke, dass viel vom Spieler abhängt. Es gibt Druiden in den BGs mit denen habe ich keine Probleme, aber auch welche die mich immer Fressen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lasst Euch mal was anders als NERF <insert Charklasse> einfallen, wenn es Euch nicht passt. Ich beschäftige mich z.B. damit, was andere Klassen können, unterhalte mich mit anderen Spielern und sammle Erfahrungen im Schlachtfeld und kann teilweise schon ahen, was der Gegner nun machen könnte.

So long


----------



## Katze (7. Dezember 2007)

also das hexe overpowered sind, das wissen wir schon lange.
und dass sie von blizzard bevorzugt werden ist auch ganz klar!

hier der beweis: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/classes/index.html...

siehe unten bei hexenmeister und markiere die zeile wo steht     Typ:  Schwächungszauberer...
und..? was steht da? jaaa ^^...
es steht: Typ:  Schwächungszauberer und ein cooler typ xDDD 

das ist doch wohl ein klarer beweis dafür, dass blizz hexer mehr mag als andere klassen!

MfG


----------



## Fredhorst (7. Dezember 2007)

healdudu! in arena derzeit das Beste was es gibt


----------



## Bav_Nachtwache (7. Dezember 2007)

Fazit: Jede Klasse hat ihre Schwäche!


Finde btw überequipte Krieger imba, und Hexer
(bin Jäger)
Gleichequipte Krieger sind kein Problem normalerweise.


----------



## Dedak (7. Dezember 2007)

Premutos schrieb:


> die leute, die hexer gewählt haben sollten erstmal selber einen spielen und dann sehen sie, wie op sie sind... is doch eh nur rumgeheule, weil ihr an den dots verreckt, obwohl der hexer schon tot is.... die einzigen opfer, die ein hexer wirklich hat, sind mages... gegen krieger, schurken und jäger hat n hexer kaum ne chance, bei der richtigen skillung versteht sich... alle schreien nur "nerf warlocks"... so ein schwachsinn... spielt lieber mal einen auf 70 und mal gucken, was ihr dann schreibt....




genau so isses =)


----------



## FERT (7. Dezember 2007)

<3 WL 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EriCartman12 (7. Dezember 2007)

Man man man es gibt keine Klasse die der absolute Overpowered sind, alle Klassen sind gleich, es kommt nich auf die Klasse an, sondern auf den Spieler.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jede Klasse kann Damage machen, AUCH PALADINE! (bin zwar selber keiner aber mein Freund..)



Gruss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeagon (7. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ich finde irgenwie haben alle klassen vor un nachteile


----------



## Tôny (7. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr böse aber war ;P


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (7. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin auch ein Hexer und ich finde so overpowered sind Hexer gar nicht.

Es kommt einfach auf das Equip und den skill an.

ohne skill hilft dir dein tolles Equip auch nicht ^^

Jeder hat halt gegen verschiedene Klassen das schlechtere Los

Dafür gibts ja Arena-Teams z.B. nur ab 2vs2 und nicht 1vs1

Pve find ich Magier am besten mit ihren ganzen Manasteinchen

habe auch nen Magier daher weiß ich was ich da sage


MFG euer Afinogenov61Tim


----------



## Tôny (7. Dezember 2007)

WL's imba?
Schurke mit freiem Cos cd und Insignie = Toter WL


----------



## Varot (7. Dezember 2007)

Therulas schrieb:


> Interessant, 50% der Stimmen halten Hexenmeister für overpowered
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Ich finde nciht das der hexenmeister overpowerd ist. im PvE ist das nämlich  ziemlich nervig wenn de mehr Aggro als der Leerwandler oder (is mir letztens (unbewusst) in bsf passiert) als der Main Tnak hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SChurken sind zumm Beispiel total die CHeater klassen. Aber eins muss man Blizzard lassen: die Klassen sind (objektiv gesehen) alle eigentlich ziemlich ausgewogen, als in manch anderem MMO. Wie das mit den 50% zu Stande gekomen ist weis ich auch nicht vielleicht liegt es daran: die Klasse ist so einfach zu spielen! (?)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxtiberius (7. Dezember 2007)

Was bedeutet eigentlich overpowered? Besonders hoher Schadensoutput oder was?


----------



## Nr.2 (7. Dezember 2007)

imba in jeder hinsicht

naja druide , off warri und wl


----------



## Maxtiberius (7. Dezember 2007)

Kommt mir nicht vor das meine Klasse overpowered ist. Manchmal bin ich froh, wenn ich wenigstens ein schreckensgeheul absetzen kann, bevor ich draufgehe. hmm... ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Dezember 2007)

lol das imermnoch soviele gegen die armen hexer sind^^

ein <3 für wl's


----------



## klkraetz (8. Dezember 2007)

Warlocks sind schon nervig, aber man bekommt sie eigentlich down. Hab nen 70er Schami und nen 70er Jäger. Bei Warlocks ist das auch so nen Sache mit 1. Hit. Wenn der Wl dich zu erst sieht,.. kaputt, aber wenn wl in range is, insingie rdy, wl tot. 
Anders schauts da bei ner anderen Klasse aus.

Der Pala!!!

Egal in welchen Bereich, Pala ist komplett overpowert. Er macht zwahr net so viel Schaden wie annere Klassen gleichwertigen equips, aber durch seine Klassenspezifischen möglichkeiten hat er sehr viele Vorteile. 

Im PvE hör ich bei uns im Realm immer öfter das Pala als Healer bevorzugt wird. Egal ob im Raid oder in normalen/hero inis. In Kara muss zwahr Priest mit wegen shakle aber egal ob shadow oder heal. War auch selber noch nie mit Holy Priest in nem Raid seit BC.  
Auch als Tank hat der Pala seine vorzüge. Er kommt klar nicht an den warri ran, aber bei uns hat Pala es als MT geschafft Kara gruuhl und SSC zu tanken, ohne größere Probleme. Mit nem Dudu tank haben wirs dann auch mal probiert, hat aber net geklappt ^^

Zum PvP (Arena) muss ich sagen das ich fast nur noch HealPalas sehe. Und das is auch kein Wunder. Starker Flash Healer + Angstblase + Handauflegen + Platte mit schild. Welche andere Heal klasse kann da mithalten ?? 

Also zugegeben, Pala is net die Klasse die umherläuft und alle anderen Player in der nähe umfallen, aber dafür hat er ganz viele Vorzüge die meiner Meinung nach zu Krank sind !!

MfG


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Kommt ja immer auf den Spieler hinter der Figur an, nicht auf die Klasse...
Also jetzt auf das Thema Raid-Tanks bezogen.


----------



## FrustmaN (8. Dezember 2007)

es gibt keine überpowerten klassen, weder wl noch magier, noch sonstiges sind geegn alle klassen überlegen (das in etwa würde overpowered bedeuten)

richtig gespielt is jede klasse gut und kann jede klasse schlagen. und egal welche klasse mal irgendetwas von blizzard spendiert bekommt sofort heulen alle anderen rum und wollen auch sowas  haben oder zumindest was ähnliches.

aus eigener erfahrung (alle klassen im pvp gespielt) kann jede klasse jede schlagen, wobei ich persönlich als "gegner" druiden, schamanen, priester (vor allem schatten) und paladine am nervigsten empfunden habe, da inzwischen all diese klassen eigentlich 2 mal getötet werden müßen bevor sie entgültig liegen bleiben (wegen eigenheal), was es für reien schadensklassen inzwischen immer schwereer macht zu gewinnen.

und spätestens nachdem alle cc fähigkeiten im pvp auf maximal (!!) 10 sec begrenzt wurden haben auch wls mehr zu beißen, da is nichts mehr mit dot, dot , fear = tot

dies ist eine rein persönliche meinung basierend auf nunmehr knapp 3 jahren nahezu ausschließlichem pvp und zwar auf reinem pvp server


----------



## Mace (8. Dezember 2007)

skill und equip sind alles mehr gibbet nit zu sagen


----------



## Kraljin (8. Dezember 2007)

Persönlich finde ich sind 3min mages overpowered,weil es mich einfach aufregt wenn es leute nur schaffen einen nur umzuhaun wenn ihr trinket,geistesgegenwart und arkane macht rdy is .dazu kommt noch das wenn man mit 2k life überlebt, drücken sie dir nen Gegenzauber rein und du kannst dich ned heilen-.-

Gibt ja auch leute die behaupten wenn man 2wochen 3min mage spielt hat man seinem von 1-70 erspielten skill verlernt.

oder so böse witze wie "3min mages brauchen kein interface, sie ham auf jeder taste ihr 3min makro"

PS: ich spiele schamy, denkt ned das jeder 3min mage aufs erdungstotem reinfällt.


----------



## Bloodex (8. Dezember 2007)

Warlock ! nerf fear


----------



## Maredinx (8. Dezember 2007)

seid doch froh das es hexer mit fear gibt... irgentwann retten sie nämlich einen den arsch, weil sie dir deinen gegner im bg weg fearen....
vote vor rouge btw


----------



## Ramana (8. Dezember 2007)

Vote for Pala!!!!!!!! Ja der Pala ist seit es den euen Vergelterbaum gibt total overpowert!!!! Im PvE ist er sowieso imba und nun auch im PvP(man muss halt pala spielen können) selbst der hexer kann nix mit seinen dot´s machen wenn der pala bubble aktiviert, danach sich hoch heilt und wieder neu den Hexer down kloppt.

Ach ja ich selber spiel en holy pala hab aber schon genügend Palas im BG erlebt. Holy palas sind für Arena sowas von imba weil man zu lange braucht um sie zu töten.


----------



## Jack Black (8. Dezember 2007)

hexenmeister halten nix aus... kauf dir paar abhärtungssockel dann gehts


----------



## ragosh (8. Dezember 2007)

keine klasse ist overpowered 

jede klasse hat eben seine stärken und seine schwächen
wenn z.B: ein beastmaster kommt kann ich mit meinem mage einpacken aber krieger und schruken (falls ich sie kommen sehe^^) haben wiederrum keine chance.


ahja und skill net vergessen


----------



## Batista1992 (8. Dezember 2007)

Also ich denke dass keine Klasse overpowerd ist.

Ich als Jäger bin zwar schon öfters im BG durch die DoTs gestorben aber öfter sterben die Hexer durch mich. Im BG sind zumindest wenn ich online bin und spiele oft die Jäger an erster, zweiter... stelle. Vielleicht nicht immer aber oft ist es so dass Jäger weit vorne liegen. Da unsere Deadzone weggemacht wurde sind wir ja noch stärker.

Also ich denke mal es ist equip und skill abhängig.


----------



## Hangatyr (8. Dezember 2007)

Thyphon schrieb:


> wenn man seine klasse spielen kann ist jeder overpowerd..



na du ja dann wohl nicht... so ein schwachsinniger Comment... alles Situationsbedingt und abhängig von CD´s


----------



## Butchero (8. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Das liegt dann aber daran, dass dein Warlock unterequippt ist und/oder du unfähig bist.


1. Wenn du sowas schon behauptest dann schau davo im Arsenal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Es ist einfach so wenn ein Schurke dich als warlock stunt du sogut wie tod bist und da kann mir keiner sagen das es nicht so ist Oo


----------



## Kildorim (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd nicht sagen, dass eine Klasse owerpowered ist.


----------



## Bombenhagel (8. Dezember 2007)

zweifellos hexer und frostmagier.


----------



## Ilunadin (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde keine Klasse ist wirklich OP...ich mein da schlägt wieder das ganz normale Stein-Schere-Papier System zu!


----------



## Anoth (8. Dezember 2007)

Exodos schrieb:


> Aber ich denk der Hexenmeister is in beiden Beziehungen der stärkste.


muss.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Dezember 2007)

Premutos schrieb:


> die leute, die hexer gewählt haben sollten erstmal selber einen spielen und dann sehen sie, wie op sie sind... is doch eh nur rumgeheule, weil ihr an den dots verreckt, obwohl der hexer schon tot is.... die einzigen opfer, die ein hexer wirklich hat, sind mages... gegen krieger, schurken und jäger hat n hexer kaum ne chance, bei der richtigen skillung versteht sich... alle schreien nur "nerf warlocks"... so ein schwachsinn... spielt lieber mal einen auf 70 und mal gucken, was ihr dann schreibt....



/signed

Habe selber als Verstärker oft gegen Hexer verloren. Habe mir vor einem Monat ungefähr selber einen auf 70 gespielt und muss sagen, mit dem komm ich im PvP garnicht klar. Overpowerd ist er sicher nicht. Aber im PvE macht er sehr viel Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (8. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ein WL im AV mit dem DMG oben steht, dann ist der meist auf einem hügel mittenn im getümmel und haut allen die er sieht nen DoT rauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (8. Dezember 2007)

pups

wenn dann isses wie schon ganz oft gesagt der liebe hexer

sieht er dich einmal bist du tot


----------



## xFraqx (8. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Warlocks, 'nuff said.


----------



## Finsterniss (8. Dezember 2007)

Also ich denke es kommt auf die Sichtweise an. Je nach dem welchen Char man Spielt und ob PvP oder PvE.

Meiner einer spielt nen Schurken und nen Shadowpriest. Hexenmeister sind für mich nicht wirklich overpowert im PvP z.b. .  Gut ausgestattete und gut gespielte Fury/MS Krieger sind mir vom Schaden her das Nervigste. Was das kaputtbekommen angeht sind es eindeutig Palas die mich aufregen. BM Jäger und Eismages die einen kiten sind auch sehr nervig.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (8. Dezember 2007)

hi, erstma muss ich dazu sagen das ich mir nur vllt die ersten beiden comments durchgelesen hab, da des nun echt zu viel is.^^ außerdem damit ihr bescheid wisst kanns sein das ich mist babbel, da ich grad net aufm laufenden bin. außerdem trifft meine meinung erstmal nur aufs pve zu was allerdings auch aufwirkungen aufs pvp haben könnte. ich find oda fand den druiden auf alle fälle overpowert. selbst wenn er net besser tanken kann als ein krieger und auch nur den gleichem dmg machen kann wie ein schurke, das is trotzdem overpowert. ich mein wie kann es sein, dass man gut oda sogar am besten tanken kann, dazu kranken schaden austeilen kann und neben bei maa paar kleine heals usen kann. ne also das geht mir gegen den strich. da fürhl ich mich dermaßen benachteiligt. ich hab meinen dmg als defftank aufgegeben und siehs net ein das wer andres des net aufgeben muss aba das gleiche machen kann was ich kann und vllt nochmal besser. der dudu is nunmal ne hybridklasse und damit hab ich auch kein prop. nur darf er dann eben nur wenig dmg machen können und wenig aushalten bzw. aggro aufbauen können und dann isser auch mit den andren ausgeglichen. 
k lange rede kurzer sinn, wenn blizz das noch net genug gemacht habt, nervt dudus und alle hybriden die in allem gleichwertig mit "single" klassen sind.


----------



## Leginior (8. Dezember 2007)

Also mich nerven als Frostmage eig. nur (was komisch klingt) Holy Priests und Holy Palas . Immer kurz bevor sie tot sind macht der Pala seine Bubble oder der Priest sein Schild um sich dann mit Blitzheilung sofort wieder hochzuheilen . Kotzt mich immer an weil ich meist net genug Mana hab um sie dann zu killen . 

Mfg Leginior


----------



## Mentenkor (8. Dezember 2007)

Ja das ist ebenfalls sehr nervig aber mit Verbesserter Gegenzauber kann man den Priest muten und im noch einen kühlen frostblitz in die fresse jagen ^^

Mit palas isses halt so 1Pala sind 2 Gegener die nix können ausser ablenken ^^


----------



## F3iv3l (8. Dezember 2007)

wtf wir wls sind doch net overpowered...
nur weil ihr keinen skill habt :-*


----------



## Jaaber (8. Dezember 2007)

wenn beim schamanen Windfury procct is der übelst imba
aber hexer is konstant imba^^


----------



## Rudi TD (8. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt so gesehen KEINE Klasse die Overpowerd ist.
Klar, ein Hexer ist im 1v1 PvP deutlich überlegen und ein Schurke wird den meisten Klassen (vorallem Stoffis)
im 1v1 PvP überlegen sein, aber ansonsten nein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jintou (8. Dezember 2007)

Morcan schrieb:


> Ich benutz(sofern ich denn mal PvP mache) eigentlich immer den Teufelsjäger um wenigstens die Caster unterbrechen zu können, aber an nem Nahkämpfer macht das so ziemlich garkeinen Schaden ^^
> 
> Flüche sind auch nur als Gebrechenshexer richtig "overpowered"(was is das eigtl. für ein mieser Begriff?)





hmm xD das hat ein kollege ma zu mir gesagt xD ich fands lustig und seit dem benutz ich den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tessadon (8. Dezember 2007)

meine meinung auch hexer.. immer diese feigen fears und dots.. hexer ist ne feige klasse..


----------



## Kildorim (8. Dezember 2007)

Crowd Controll ist feige?
Dann ist es aber auch feige, wenn Palas die Angstblase benutzen oder Priester ihr Schild.
Oder Jäger als BM einen kiten.


Es ist einfach nur ein Gerücht, dass Hexer overpowered sind, genauso wie Palas nichts können, obwohl sie die besten Single Target Healer sind auch anständig tanken können.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (8. Dezember 2007)

Tessadon schrieb:


> meine meinung auch hexer.. immer diese feigen fears und dots.. hexer ist ne feige klasse..



selten was lustigeres gehört!
was bitte sind dann schurken oder feral druiden wenn sich mich von hinten wegcriten?
was bitte ist ein pala mit seiner angstblase?
was ein mage im eisblock?

wenn du das so willst hat jede klasse eine "feige" eigenschaft an sich.
was hat man als hexer für möglichkeiten? soll ich mich etwa als stoffi an den plattenträgern im nahkampf üben?
wenn man die fähigkeit hat, warum soll man die nicht nutzen?

wie schon gesagt, spiel mal einen auf 70 und du wirst merken, so imba sind die nicht.
gegen gute schurken oder krieger hab ich nix gegenzusetzen - da bin ich ehrlich.
in der arena bringts mir auch nix, wenn die gegner nach mir sterben.


----------



## Jintou (8. Dezember 2007)

es kommt auch viel drauf an wie man mit seiner klasse spielt wenn du ein nub hexer als gegner hast klar das man gewinnt aber sonst hexer sind zwar scheiße wegen dots fears etc aber sind immerhin stoffis und halten meines wissens nicht so viel aus wenn ich ein hexer(selbes lvl) richtig treffe ist der auch anch 2 max 3 hits down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja es kommt wie gesagt auf den spieler an wie er sich mit seiner klasse gibt und spielt xD


----------



## DaMosha (8. Dezember 2007)

Stoffis sind im allgemeinen sehr stark,
Shadows, Frostmages ( MAgier generell mit 2.3.2) und Hexenmeister.

Eigtl müßte man differenzieren, in welchen ebreichen Overpowerd... zB das Kiten eines Anreadruiden is auch extrem stark...


----------



## Leginior (8. Dezember 2007)

Ja klar haben alle hier Recht , keine Klasse ist Overpowered man muss sie nur spielen können . Aber wenn man ein Mittelmäßiges Equip hat sagen wir mal nur zur Hälfte Epic Rest Rar und gegen ein S3 Priester , Hxm etc. kämpft ist es schon etwas schwieriger auch wenn man seine Klasse gut beherrscht .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ist es nicht auch gut so ? Ich mein wollt ihr nach Monate langem Arena , Bg , Raiden etc. Stuff Farmen nicht au dafür entlohnt werden ? Ich glaub schon , ich jedenfalls will nach langem ansammeln von Ausrüstung nicht von einem Grün Equipten besiegt werden . 

Mfg Leginior


----------



## Jintou (8. Dezember 2007)

Leginior schrieb:


> Ja klar haben alle hier Recht , keine Klasse ist Overpowered man muss sie nur spielen können . Aber wenn man ein Mittelmäßiges Equip hat sagen wir mal nur zur Hälfte Epic Rest Rar und gegen ein S3 Priester , Hxm etc. kämpft ist es schon etwas schwieriger auch wenn man seine Klasse gut beherrscht .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja stimmt seh ich auch so deswegen gibts ja auch bessere rüstung waffen etc


----------



## BurnyOwnz (8. Dezember 2007)

Also es stimmt schon, hexer sinn zur zeit total overpovered, das is allgemein bekannt und auch keine ausrede der spieler von anderen klassen, wenn sie gegen hexer verlieren^^ natürlich, das argument "wenn jemand seine klasse gut spielen kann, ist er überlegen" zieht immer, aber grundsätzlich is hexer tatsächlich die stärkste klasse, mit der auch anfänger schnell erfolge im pvp (im pve sowieso^^) haben können, was NICHT heißt, hexer is ne anfänger klasse........und wenn mir jez einer unterstellen will, ich würd über imba hexer rumwhinen: ich hab aus gutem grund selber einen


----------



## Lorille (8. Dezember 2007)

Jintou schrieb:


> ja stimmt seh ich auch so deswegen gibts ja auch bessere rüstung waffen etc



Wenn bei einem gleichen Equipstand eine Klasse konstant gegen fast jede andere mit Leichtigkeit gewinnen kann, stimmt aber etwas nicht.


----------



## NightCreat (8. Dezember 2007)

schattenpriester sind übertrieben in duellen schafft man es selten denen unter 70% zu machen


----------



## Vérwanord (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mit einen 19er PvP Warlock gemacht. ^^ 

Sonst muss ich meinen, eurer Meinung nach, overpowerten Krieger noch eben auf 70 bringen. 

Hab für Warlock gestimmt, auch weil mir letztens einer begegnet ist. Paar Flüche, binnen Bruchteilen von Sekunden waren alle drauf und ich hing nurnoch da wie'n Schluck Wasser. Nichtmal berserkerhalung um ihn abzufangen hat mehr geklappt...

Achja und ich find Rouges ganret overpowered! Kopfnuss bringt eh nicht so viel. Also jetzt mal auf's PvP einer gegen einen bezogen. Wenn sie angreifen kommt entweder Frostnova,  Fear, Erdtotem oder sonstiges dann sind die nämlich weg. Beim Krieger haben die sowas von gelitten..^^


----------



## El-Kersoma (8. Dezember 2007)

Krieger 	 [ 79 ]  	** [6.84%]
Hexenmeister 	[ 518 ] 	** [44.85%]
Schamane 	[ 78 ] 	** [6.75%]
Magier 	[ 47 ] 	** [4.07%]
Paladin 	[ 69 ] 	** [5.97%]
Druide 	[ 49 ] 	** [4.24%]
Priester 	[ 18 ] 	** [1.56%]
Schurke 	[ 74 ] 	** [6.41%]
Jäger 	[ 101 ] 	** [8.74%]
Alle Klassen sind gleich! 	[ 122 ] 	** [10.56%]
der aktuelle stand


----------



## Alpax (8. Dezember 2007)

also ich finde

Warlocks: dot-fear (beliebig lange fortsetzten) ... tot ...
Mage: Eislanze, Frostnova (siehe oben) ... tot ...

aber das beste:

Schamane: 11k Crit ... tot ...

also ... ich sterbe immer also isses mir egal welcher wie overpowered is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## HeinzII (8. Dezember 2007)

Also in der Spielewelt - beim questen und abteurern (gerät öfters mal in Vergessenheit bei dem ganzen PvE vs PvP Gelaber )

sinds echt mal die Schurken ... die Typen sind einfach überall und nerven alles und jeden *gg*


----------



## Annovella (8. Dezember 2007)

thread sinnlos, atm ist alles in butter was balance angeht, mal verliert man und mal gewinnt man, so ist das leben und so ists auch in wow, btw, hexer machen am meisten dps im pve? ich sag nur als schurke akama adds..


----------



## Damalibu (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mich vielen vor mir nur anschließen. Overpowered hat nicht viel mit der Klassenwahl zu tun. Jeder Char hat seine eigenen universellen Fähigkeit.
Ganz klar: Hexenmeister haben davon relativ viele.
Das muss trotzdem nicht immer ein Vorteil sein. Umso mehr Fähigkeiten der Charakter hat, desto mehr muss auch der Spieler hinter dem Char können. 
Overpowered ist niemand. Man kann ein sehr guter Spieler sein, aber der Begriff overpowered ist etwas übertrieben. Jede Klasse, kann jede Klasse besiegen. Equipment+Taktik+Charakterbeherrschung sind das Nonplus Ultra!

@Annovella: Sich auf Akamas Adds zu beziehn ist ein eher schlechtes Beispiel. Ich kann auch als Hexer sagen, wenn ich bei Nethergroll im blauen Strahl steh, bin ich imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bass-D (8. Dezember 2007)

ich weiss nich wer von euch des weiss, aber bevor ich angefangen hab wow zu spielen hörte ich mal, dass es aufm schere-stein-papier prinzip basiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das prinzip is ganz einfach...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   wenn ich mit meinem hexer z.b auf nen schurken, im bg treffe, dann steht es für mich meist sehr schlecht, sofern er seinen char spielen kann und er genug hp hat...
d.h jedes blatt papier hat seine schere, sofern dass papier nich zu dick und die schere nich zu klein is =) 

wenn ihr pvp spielen wollt, dann lasst es whinen und gebt euch einfach mühe mit eurem gear und wie ihr auf klassen reagieren müsst !!!


----------



## *sherwood* (8. Dezember 2007)

also ich spiele einen pvp schurken als twink und muss sagen das ich mit hexern und mages nicht so grosse probs hab wie mit kriegern ^^
sobald die ihre fette waffe haben schlagen die mich tot bevor ich bis 10 zählen kann ^^


----------



## Ifigenie (8. Dezember 2007)

Najo...schere-stein-papier + skill + equip und ende...


----------



## Meatwookie (8. Dezember 2007)

Nervende Pest im pvp sind Frostmagier dennoch aber net overpowerd.
Und zu euren Hexern dingends, Warlocks are fine! l2p...

Meine meinung nach sind Druiden zu stark, Als heiler cyclen sie alles weg und wenn irgendein Meele kommt, gibt es den bär -> null schaden.
Und wenn er dazu noch richtig spielen kann, hast keine chance mehr. 
Ich rede nicht von Grün/blau equipten 70ern mit 6k hp und 0 abhärtung, Gegner mit solchen werten bekommt man so oder so tot.


----------



## lmiyc (8. Dezember 2007)

Thyphon schrieb:


> wenn man seine klasse spielen kann ist jeder overpowerd..


dem kann ich nur zus´timmen, man kann jeden gegner packen wenn man weiß WIE man seine klasse benutzt....
LG LMIYC


----------



## Moriath (8. Dezember 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach kommt es auf die Klasse an di man spiel. Ich als Schurke habe z.B. kein Problem mit locks... Eher mit Kriegern und Feraldudus... Aber stimme dem zu, dass man alles schaffen kann, wenn man seine Klasse spielen kann, finde jedoch das PVP Balancing nicht perfekt...


----------



## Meatwookie (8. Dezember 2007)

PvP Balancing kann nur dann Perfekt sein wenn jeder die selben attacken + equip hat, und da kommt es nurnoch auf glück an


----------



## Aijra (8. Dezember 2007)

dotz , dotz , fear , shadowbolt , opferung , deathcoil , WTF?! , GS , dotz , dotz => WL => OP


----------



## Gias (8. Dezember 2007)

Moriath schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kommt es auf die Klasse an di man spiel. Ich als Schurke habe z.B. kein Problem mit locks... Eher mit Kriegern und Feraldudus... Aber stimme dem zu, dass man alles schaffen kann, wenn man seine Klasse spielen kann, finde jedoch das PVP Balancing nicht perfekt...



Versuch mal gegen nen Feral dudu zu gewinnen als Schurke
-wenn er halbwegs seinen char beherscht und du nicht grade viel besseres equip hast wird
das nix bärenform hat soweit ich weiß mehr rüssi als ein Krieger und dank feenfeuer kannst du die wichtigste fähigkeit -stealth- nicht benutzen - ergo musst du so kämpfen ziehst im kaum hp ab und er kann sich noch in feral form hot geben das einzige was du da noch machen kannst ist abhauen aber legen kannst du sowas nicht

->es gibt klassen(mit passender skillung) gegen die ist man mit seiner Klasse einfach machtlos  wenn da kein anfänger dahintersitzt
das heißt du brauchst entweder viel besseres equip oder bist auf die unfähigkeit deines gegners angewiesen
(Krieger keine kniehsehne,dudu geht aus feral form raus und lässt sich im stun einfangen)

Das Equip sorgt auch dafür das Klassen teils ihre Angstgegner verlieren
zb konnte anfang Bc mit grün/blau ein Hexi kaum einen Schurken erledigen -jetzt mit ~600 Abhärtung und
einer unmenge an Hp +anti-stun insignie sieth es schon eher nach 50%/ 50% aus
Bei Priestern ist es ähnlich


----------



## Jarad (Die Nachtwache) (8. Dezember 2007)

es gibt keine überklasse... nen schurke beißt sich an nem krieger die zähne aus aber nimmt nen stoffi in nen paar sekunden auseinander...


----------



## Teloban (9. Dezember 2007)

Therulas schrieb:


> Interessant, 50% der Stimmen halten Hexenmeister für overpowered
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Yozoshura schrieb:


> Das kommt daher, dass die übrigen 50% bereits einen Hexer spielen und somit ne andere Klasse wählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radiergummi (9. Dezember 2007)

finds interessant, dass sich diese Diskussion sich anscheinend komplett nur auf Pvp zu beschränken scheint...ich bin ja ein Freund des Pve und glücklicherweise stellt sich da die Diskussion kaum ob jemand overpowered ist oder nicht...da hat jeder einfach seine Stärken und seine Schwächen und man versucht das beste draus zu machen
z.B. keiner kann gruppen keiner so niederhauen wie Mages...keiner haut einen Boss so viel Schaden rein wie ein Hexer und keiner kann trashmobs so schnell niederklöppeln wie ein Schurke...

Wenn ich mich aber zu dieser Diskussion auch meinen Mist dazu schmeißen darf, würde ich sagen, dass in mom ein Palatank zumindest im Pve overpowered ist...wer schafft es sonst 12 70er Elite mobs zu tanken mit einem Grünequipten heiler im Hintergrund während die Mages um einen herumhopsen und anfangen zu bomben...ohne dass man auch nur von einem Mob die Aggro verliert

Im übrigen...da es hier sowieso nur um pvp zu gehen scheint...schon mal als Meelee versucht einen Palatank zu killen ^^


----------



## zappenduster (9. Dezember 2007)

Hexenmeister, ganz klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tainja (9. Dezember 2007)

ich habe jetzt nich alles gelesen aber momentan finden die meisten wohl den hexer als zu stark. ich persönlich finde ihn auch sehr stark, allerdings finde ich mit meinem derzeitgen low-equip jede klasse stärker als meine ...

das problem ist weniger, dass eine klasse overpowered ist, das equip macht min 50% des sogenannten "skills" aus ... ich habe hexer sehr schnell sterben sehen, wie jede andere klasse auch. wenn man gut spielen kann und das entsprechende equip hat, gehts fast schon von allein und wenn jeder das gleiche equip hat (z.B. jeder gladi 3 set) dann ist es wieder ausgeglichen.

deswegen hab ich lieber mit 49 pvp gemacht, da gab es diese krassen unterschiede im equip noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SwOo (9. Dezember 2007)

overpowerd sind die klassen die alles könenn wie druiden und pala !

Ich als hexer finde off Krieger und schurken mit am schlimmsten da ich meist down bin bevor der Stun weg ist. Ein Krieger wird wieder was anderes sagen etc pp. 

Das da allerdings sowas deutliches raus kommt mit über 40 % für den Hexer finde ich schon seltsam da Krieger mit 8 K Hits wohl mehr dmg raus hauen. Was allerdings auch an meinem noch nicht arena tauglich equip zusammen hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Opfern für alle Hexer !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taniquel (9. Dezember 2007)

wenn ein stoffi aus der gruppe heraus seine pyros bzw dots verteilen kann mag das overpowered wirken , aber wenn wir dann erstmal im focus sind stibt es sich dann doch relativ schnell. ein enttarnter schurke ist eigentlich auch kein gegner mehr, übel sind eigentlich  hunter die ja im doppelpack angreifen und dabei immer schön hinten bleiben^^


----------



## Carnificis (9. Dezember 2007)

Taniquel schrieb:


> wenn ein stoffi aus der gruppe heraus seine pyros bzw dots verteilen kann mag das overpowered wirken , aber wenn wir dann erstmal im focus sind stibt es sich dann doch relativ schnell. ein enttarnter schurke ist eigentlich auch kein gegner mehr, übel sind eigentlich  hunter die ja im doppelpack angreifen und dabei immer schön hinten bleiben^^


 -.- ja super meinst du unsere pets diese süßen decovieher?
also von dem was ich gehört hatten die pets damals eine viel größere rolle im leben der hunter, was jetzt seit BC nichtmehr der fall ist LEIDER -.- sie dinen ledigtlich zum aggro halten und im pvp verrecken sie noch schneller als der hunter selber schon T.T -armer drabel(so heißt mein pet^^)- 
also vergleich von damals und heute(auf pet bezogen)
damals gefürchtete Feinde
heute lass das vieh machen kilölen wa das herrchen


und hexer sind auch zu 2t^^


----------



## Gruftlord (9. Dezember 2007)

Also warum die Hexer als so Imba gesehen werden kann ich ja irgendwo nachvollziehen. Haben ihre Teufelswachen, Instant AE Fear, 4 Dots, 6k dmg Schattenblitz crits. Das Pet kann silencen, gibt ihnen 70+ auf alle Widerstände, fängt 20% des Dmgs ab...

Falsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Hexern ist es wie beim Schamanen. Je nachdem welche Skillung man hat gibt es einige  Dinge die man kann, und noch mehr Dinge die man nicht kann. Ein Dämohexer hat keinen Instant Fear, keine 6k dmg Crits, keine 4 DoTs. Ein Destrohexer hat keine Wache, keine erhöhten Widerstände, kein Instant Fear, keine 4 DoTs, und es wird kein Dmg an das Pet abgegeben.

Wenn man auf dem BG ist, kommt einem ein Hexer in die Quere der einem 4 DoTs draufhaut. Später kommt einer mit ner Teufelswache, und noch später sieht man einen Dritten der einen mit 3 Schattenblittzen aus den Latschen haut. Dass man da denkt "verdammt, diese Hexer können ja wirklich alles" ist ja verständlich, aber einfach nicht wahr.


Okay, btt:
Was mich in Sachen PvP iom Moment unglaublich ankotzt sind die Jäger. Seid dem letzten Patch haben sie ihren einzigen Schwachpunkt, die Deadzone verloren. Ich meine, Hallo? Die einzige Fernkampfklasse sie man nich silencen oder sonstwie unterbrechen kann, und die auch noch im Nahkampf massig austeilt, verliert ihren einzigen Nachteil den anderen Klassen gegenüber? Ist ja nicht so dass sie früher schutzlos waren, hatten ja genug Möglichkeiten sich noch zu wehren... Ausserdem debuffen sie jetzt pausenlos ihre Gegner.

Und was kommt in der Zukunft? Mit dem nächsten Patch können die Eisfallen mehrere Gegner einfrieren, der Arkane Schuss macht mehr Dmg, sie bekommen mehr Manareg per Aspekt... Sowas nenn ich balancing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (9. Dezember 2007)

Gruftlord schrieb:


> ..
> Okay, btt:
> Was mich in Sachen PvP iom Moment unglaublich ankotzt sind die Jäger. Seid dem letzten Patch haben sie ihren einzigen Schwachpunkt, die Deadzone verloren...


also das ist meiner meinung nach ok, weil die jäger die einzigen waren die einen radius hatten in dem sie absolut nichts machen konnten und wirklich wehrlos wie klaine mädchen waren(nicht böse nehmen^^) und dass sie so viel dmg im nahkampf machen stimmt auch nicht


----------



## Osse (9. Dezember 2007)

sinnloser thread. blizzard hat doch selbst schon in nem blue post bestätigt, daß:

a. hexer overpowered sind
b. blizzard die hexer als einfachst zu spielende klasse bei behalten wird.

alles kaffee von gestern. :>


----------



## Gruftlord (9. Dezember 2007)

Carnificis schrieb:


> also das ist meiner meinung nach ok, weil die jäger die einzigen waren die einen radius hatten in dem sie absolut nichts machen konnten und wirklich wehrlos wie klaine mädchen waren(nicht böse nehmen^^) und dass sie so viel dmg im nahkampf machen stimmt auch nicht


Klar waren sie die einzigen mit diesem Schwachpunkt. Aber immerhin sind sie auch die einzigen die einen Fernkampf haben der im Gegensatz zu dem der Casterklassen nicht störanfällig war, und auch noch 2händigen Nahkampf mit allen regeln der Kunst. Ich meine, schau Dir doch an wie´s bei den anderen Klassen aussieht. Alle Nahkampfklassen sind aufgeschmissen wenn sie in den Fernkampf gezwungen werden, genauso wie die Caster aufgeschmissen sind wenn sie nicht schnell genug vom Gegner wegkommen. Dafür dass die Jäger die einzigen waren die das Privileg hatten, sowohl Nah- als auch Fernkämpfer zu sein hatten sie eben die keine 3 Fuß breite Zone in der sie nichts machen konnten. 
Wobei "nichts" nicht stimmt. Sie haben den Streuschuss(okay, Skillungsabhängig) und das Pet, dazu noch die Insignie oder sonstige Trinkets. Ausserdem war die einzige Klasse gegen die man als Jäger wirklich aufgeschmissen war ein gut spielender Frostmage, das aber auch nur wenn man sich nicht vorbereiten konnte.

Eins noch am Rande: NERF Nachtelfen!!!!1111einseinself!
Wo bitte iss denn der balancing Gedanke geblieben als man einer ganzen RASSE die Fähigkeit gegeben hat sich unsichtbar zu machen?


----------



## Maxtiberius (9. Dezember 2007)

Gruftlord schrieb:


> Also warum die Hexer als so Imba gesehen werden kann ich ja irgendwo nachvollziehen. Haben ihre Teufelswachen, Instant AE Fear, 4 Dots, 6k dmg Schattenblitz crits. Das Pet kann silencen, gibt ihnen 70+ auf alle Widerstände, fängt 20% des Dmgs ab...
> 
> Falsch!
> 
> ...


Das kann ich unterschreiben. Ich z.B. bin Gebrechenhexer hab keine Verdamniswache und mein Schattenblitz macht einen Schaden von 800. ^^
Kommt noch dazu das einige Gegner fear immun sind. Ich lauf bestimmt drei mal so oft den Weg vom Friedhof wie jede andere Klasse. Wenigstens überleben meine Flüche meinen Tod. Bisher. Das wird aber auch immer öfter aufgehoben. Imho hat sich da eine eigenartige Legende um den Hexer entwickelt. Ist aber wohl mehr Schein als Sein.


----------



## Briefklammer (9. Dezember 2007)

also ich würd sagen hexer ich spiel ja schurke und wenn mich der hexer gesehn hat bin ich ziehmlich am arsch wenn nich adrenalinrausch geht ^^
aber wenn ich nen hexer ne kopfnuss verpasse sind sie inerhalb von ein paar sek. down


----------



## naked92 (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe einen Hexer auf 70 gespielt. Ich muss sagen, das in den BG's die Jäger und Schurken mich immer geowned haben >.<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber ich finde, wenn man seine Klasse beherscht und man auch die Gegner unter Kontrolle hat, dann ist das denke ich für jede Klasse gleich. Wie gesagt : eq/skill/specc!


----------



## Morcan (9. Dezember 2007)

> meine meinung auch hexer.. immer diese feigen fears und dots.. hexer ist ne feige klasse..




Im Gegensatz zum Priester oder Krieger haben wir den Fear nicht als Instant(Gebrechenshexer mal ausgenommen)


Dann zu den Leuten die sagen, dass es keine overpowerten Klassen gibt: dann scheinen wir Hexer ja überwiegend die besseren Spieler zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und äh...Hexer ist die anfängerfreundlichste Klasse? O.o Spätestens bis Level 10 wo ein Anfänger sicher Probleme mit den 3 Talentbäumen bekommt, ich hab damals auch das halbe Internet durchforstet weil ich allein keine gute Skillung gefunden hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMosha (9. Dezember 2007)

@Hexer ala *ich weiß net was ihr habt, ich verliere immer*
1. Get equipped, si einfach so.
2a. Destro ist vielleicht nicht die beste PvPskillung, also wundert euch net, wenn ihr verliert
2b. Skillt Sl / Sl, Affli oder andere PvPskillungen
3. L2P
4. Wenn ihr das macht seit ihr overpowered, wies so schön heißt.


----------



## Maxtiberius (9. Dezember 2007)

yo..Der Hexer ist eine Stoffklasse. Nicht sehr prickelnd ständig durch onefister bzw. innerhalb von zwei, drei Sekunden auf den Friedhof geschickt zu werden. Magier haben ja auch Frostnova. Irgendwie muss man sich ja auch wehren dürfen.

P.S. Verkehrte Welt, dass sich hier Schurken über Hexer beschweren.

P.P.S. Die vielen Abkürzungen sagen mir leider wenig. :/


----------



## DaMosha (9. Dezember 2007)

Morcan schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Priester oder Krieger haben wir den Fear nicht als Instant(Gebrechenshexer mal ausgenommen)
> Dann zu den Leuten die sagen, dass es keine overpowerten Klassen gibt: dann scheinen wir Hexer ja überwiegend die besseren Spieler zu sein
> 
> 
> ...



Kriegerfear hat 3min CD, hält 6 oder 8 sek (grad net sicher) und das ausgewählte Ziel is bei jedem Dmg, den es bekommt, wieder raus.
Priester haben das Fear als einziges CC.
Is schwer zu vergleichen mitm Hexer, der (geskillt) nen längeres Fear hat, das kurz castet, keinen CD hat, dazu noch potenziell nen instant AE-Fear und ebenso potenziell nen lustigen Slowfluch, dazu kommt noch der Deathcoil.

Also die Schwierigkeit der Klasse mt der Fall der Talentbäume zu beschreiben halt ich für lächerlich!
Hexer is in so fern einfach zu lvln, da man Rettungsskills hat (wenn Krieger merkt, dass adds kommen / er es net packt kann der Kniesehne setzen und trotzdem net vom Mob wegkommen, Hexer macht nen Fear und rennt).
Also Dämo Hexer ab lvl 50 hat man dazu noch seinen privaten Tank dabei.
Der Schadensoutput ist sehr hoch.
Die häufigste Arenaskillung (Sl/Sl) ist, ums freundlich zu sagen, eher minder schwer zu spielen, DoTs setzen, Blutsaugen, zwischendurch instant Shadows und evtl Pet nachbeschwören / zu Beginn nen Void opfern, oder nen kurzen fear aufn Heiler hauen / Deathcoil.

WOW!


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (9. Dezember 2007)

Huhu

Also ich habe einen 70er Warlock und 70er Warrior und ich muss sagen, ohne Abhärtung ist ein Warlock absolut nichts wert. Da funktioniert die Dot's + Lebenssaugertaktik noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hingegen mit dem Warri geht es schon eher ab. Er ^trägt immernoch einige Teile die ich mir aus Saison 1 geholt habe und ein wenig s2/s3. Jetzt kann ich mich eigentlich nicht merh wegen Warlocks beklagen, sie sind ne harte Nuss, aber auc hein full s2 liegt nun hin und wieder auf dem Boden.

Aber sowieso, jede Klasse hat ihr vor und Nachteile gegen alle anden Klassen. 

z.B hat ein Rogue keine Probleme mit WArlocks, aber ein Mage, Warrior oder was auch immer tut sich schon etwas schwerer.

Also overpowert aus der Sicht des Warrior ist nur der Shadowpriest!
Man kann einefach keine Wut bei dem Schild regenereieren. Hm wie viel Dmg macht denn ein Warri ohne Wut? *g*

Btw. Meleeschamis sind saulustig auf dem BG. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mit meinem Warri empfinde ich sie nur als Opfer. Wie ist das bei den anderen Klassen? Hat jemand Probleme mit ihnen? Würd mich interessieren. *g*

Gruss Kamos/Pumelchen


----------



## DaMosha (9. Dezember 2007)

Maxtiberius schrieb:


> yo..Der Hexer ist eine Stoffklasse. Nicht sehr prickelnd ständig durch onefister bzw. innerhalb von zwei, drei Sekunden auf den Friedhof geschickt zu werden. Magier haben ja auch Frostnova. Irgendwie muss man sich ja auch wehren dürfen.
> 
> P.S. Verkehrte Welt, dass sich hier Schurken über Hexer beschweren.
> 
> P.P.S. Die vielen Abkürzungen sagen mir leider wenig. :/




Sl = Soullink
Anderes SL = Syphon Life
Sl/SL Skillung = Sowas wie 28 Affli 33 Dämo
Affli = Gebrechen
Dämo = Dämonologie
Destro = Zerstörung

Was isn onefister?^^

Ich denke wir reden vom Endgame, besonders vorher is PvP kaum vernünftig zu betrachten, da noch größere Unterschiede auftreten und im Endgame liegt der Hexer sicher net mit 1,2,3 Hits am Boden.

12k Hp
40% meleeabsorb
20% Spellabsorb
20% mehr heilung
+massig Selfheal
+Leerwandler Schild
+GS

Das alles macht den Hexer zu dem wohl langlebigsten DD im Endgame!


----------



## DaMosha (9. Dezember 2007)

Kamos schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Also ich habe einen 70er Warlock und 70er Warrior und ich muss sagen, ohne Abhärtung ist ein Warlock absolut nichts wert. Da funktioniert die Dot's + Lebenssaugertaktik noch nicht.
> 
> ...




Dein Warlock hat keine Abhärtung
Dein Krieger hat s1+s2+s3 Teile

Fällt dir was auf? Dein Warri deutlich besser equippt als dein Warlock.
Bei gleichem Equip zerfetzt der Hexer den Krieger (bei entsprechender Skillung), dass man ohne abhärtung im PvP kein Land sieht sollte jedem klar sein.

Krieger brauchen nur dann keine Abhärtung in der Arena, wenn der Gegner doof ist, nen Krieger is eigtl sau leicht zu fokussen, wenn man nur einen Mage-DD hat, besonders, wenn der Krieger nur wenig (ca 200) Abhärtung hat.

Also für meinen Krieger (3s2+1s3+s2 waffe) sind Meleeschamanen leicht zu schlagen, ok wenn sie ne 2hand tragen und Mörderglück haben, dann kanns schon sein, dass ich sterbe, aber bei ausgeglichenem Glück / Pech auf beiden Seiten is Opfer ne recht gute Bezeichnung für sie, entwaffnen is einfach zu lustig gegen Verstärker.

Und aus der Sicht des Warris is so nen Sl/SL Hexer sehr overpowered, man hackt auf ihn ein, kann aber nichts! dagegen tun, dass er leben saugt, Pummel setzt des nämlich net auf CD und der Hexer kann das sofort neu kanalisieren, herrlich.
Der kampf is ähnlich wie beim Shadow... Bewegung = 0, einfach vorm gegner stehen / hinterm Gegner, draufhauen, sterben und sehe, dass der Gegner noch >50% HP hat, toll.


----------



## Morcan (9. Dezember 2007)

Iwas schein ich falsch zu machen, 12k HP is richtig, 40% Meleeabsorb...niemals, Spell auch nicht unbedingt, an den Gs komm ich nicht wenn mich ein Schurke im Stunlock hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Leerwandler sieht man im PvP sehr selten, selfheal ist auch eigtl. nur bei Gebrechenshexern(ich bin Dämo/Destro und trotzdem ganz oben in den PvP-Listen...Gebrechen find ich nämlich sch...eußlich)


----------



## Maxtiberius (9. Dezember 2007)

Der Threadtitel ist ja sehr abstrakt gehalten. "Gibt es Klassen die Oberpowered sind?" Für micht bedeutet das. Alle Klassen, in PvE und PvP, von Level 1 - 70. 

Ich hab einen 64er Hexer und spiele bisher nicht  PvP (Arena), sondern PvP (alterac, arathi etc.)

Onefister bedeutet für mich mit einem direkten kritschen Schlag auf den Friedhof geschickt zu werden. ^^

Kann sein das man mit ordentlicher Ausrüstung und entsprechender Abhärtung das verbessern kann, aber bis man soweit ist geht man durch das Tal der Tränen. X)


----------



## Yteradon (9. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klar Hexenmeister.
Es geht nich um Skill. Es geht auch nicht um Equip. Sondern um die Tatsache, dass er die Möglichkeit hat extrem viel HP, eine üble DPS "und" HPS zu haben. Auch wenn Blutsauger und Lebensentzug nun einige Klassen abschwächen können, heilt er sich (auf SL/Gebrechen geskillt) stärker als jeder Shadow es könnte, während seine Dots alles dahinraffen. Gleichzeitig, das ist der Punkt. Wenn es mal eng wird retten im Fear, G-Stein-Krits und Deathcoil das Leben. Mit seinen HP hat er fast immer genügend Puffer, gegen jede Klasse im 1on1 zu gewinnen, ohne gross auf CDs zu setzten, während andere diese einsetzen müssen um gegen ihn bestehen zu können.


----------



## Vu Fighter (9. Dezember 2007)

Hexenmeister alleine in 1v1 finde ich jetzt nicht soo schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber sobald sie einen PALA bekommen werden die imba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und feral druide haut man als schurke auch fast nicht mehr weg^^


----------



## #BaSHeD (9. Dezember 2007)

Hexenmeister!
Im BG trifft man so viele "Overpowert-roxx0r-imba1337-arenaequipte"-WLs, da hat man teilweise gar keine Lust mehr zu spielen. Sicher, mit etwas glück in Form von Crits geht er auch down, aber da muss man eben seine CDs offen haben, sonst hat man kaum eine Chance.


----------



## DaMosha (9. Dezember 2007)

Maxtiberius schrieb:


> Der Threadtitel ist ja sehr abstrakt gehalten. "Gibt es Klassen die Oberpowered sind?" Für micht bedeutet das. Alle Klassen, in PvE und PvP, von Level 1 - 70.
> 
> Ich hab einen 64er Hexer und spiele bisher nicht  PvP (Arena), sondern PvP (alterac, arathi etc.)
> 
> ...




Was erwartest du?
Balancing für jede Stufe?


----------



## DaMosha (9. Dezember 2007)

Morcan schrieb:


> Iwas schein ich falsch zu machen, 12k HP is richtig, 40% Meleeabsorb...niemals, Spell auch nicht unbedingt, an den Gs komm ich nicht wenn mich ein Schurke im Stunlock hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich rede die gnaze zeit von ner Sl / SL skillung, wenn du die net magst is mir des vollkommen egal, Balancing muss für das spielerische Maximum einer Klasse ausgelegt sein und das is im 1on1 halt der 28/33 o. ä. Hexer.

Der hat 20% rüssi (locker) + 20% Sl = 40%
20% Sl gegen zauber = 20% gegen Zauber
Der Schurke hält dich mit 12k hp und 400Abhärtung (locker möglich) nie komplett im Stunlock, das is quatsch.
Wer mit der schnellen Wiederbeschwörung im 1on1 net den leerwandler nimmt, den opfert und dann das pet der Wahl (wohl den Hund) rausholt ist selber Schuld.
Gegen Schurken hilft auch sowas wie ne Insignie, schön den 5Cp Nierenhieb brechen und GS reindrücken.

Wie gesagt auf Sachen wie *das mag ich net*, *so will ich net spielen*, *ich will aber als Destro im PvP rocken* usw Kommentare sind einfach weit ab vom Thema, ich beschwere mich ja au net, dass ich mit Deffskillung weggeputzt werde.

Was Skillung und Spielweise angeht muss man sich halt nach den gegebenen Umständen richten, sonst sollte man net erwarten irgendwas zu schaffen.


----------



## Maxtiberius (9. Dezember 2007)

Nein. Ganz und garnicht. Aber ich möchte schon meine Meinung kundtun, besonders weil hier ständig auf die Hexer geschimpft wird, und das zum Teil contraire zu meiner Erfahrung läuft.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Also Hexer sind schon ein harter Brocken im PvP...naja. Was solls. Den geh ich einfach ausem Weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PallyMylina (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde, dass alle Klassen einigermaßen ausgeglichen sind.. Wie schon gesagt das Stein-Schere-Papier Prinizp. Mit meinem Schurken habe ich keine Chance gegen Feral Dudu's aber alles andere leg ich (ok Hexer sind auch manchmal ein Prob). Mit meim Pala bin ich bis jetzt nur an nen Shadow Priest gescheitert (bin erst 59 mit dem). 

Alles in WoW ist einigermaßen ausgeglichen, so sollte es bleiben!


----------



## Soiphos (9. Dezember 2007)

Als Hexer, muss ich für Dudus voten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (9. Dezember 2007)

Warum gibt es nicht die Auswahl, dass Horde oberpowerd ist? xD


----------



## Kaldesh (9. Dezember 2007)

Also ich denke, dass alle Klassen gleich sind insofern die sie spielenden Leute gleich gut sind.

Die Tatsache, dass Hexer so viele stimmen haben, sehe ich darin, dass das alle hören und weitergeben. Alle sagen, dass Hexer overpowered sind, egal ob sie es selbst meinen oder nicht. Genauso wie alle, die diese Abstimmung nun sehen im nachhinein sagen werden "omg. Hexer sind overpowered".

Und nein, ich spiele keinen Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spix1337 (9. Dezember 2007)

druide sag nur wirbel wirbel wirbel-.- nerf den scheiss


----------



## Ravenhawwk (10. Dezember 2007)

Hexer mit ihren DoTs und nochn schönen Fear hinterher -> mach die im PvP IMMER, iwie würde mich das langweilen, ist aber sehr effektiv.
Schamanen nerven auch sehr weil die einfach alles können. 
Und wenn ich von nem Schurken in Stun genommen werde und mich erst am Friedhof wieder bewegen kann frag ich mich manchmal schon was der scheiß eigentlich soll.

Aber PvP ist auch net meine Welt (<- Jäger)


----------



## Mahni (10. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klar Hexer. Ich bin ein guter Pvp Spieler - ohne mich selbst zu loben - aber Hexer nerven einfach am meisten. Hab in letzter Zeit sehr oft gegen Hexer gespielt - DAs ist einfach nur Luck was die da machen..

Sorry aber es is so : Wirklich wahr- Fear.. dots drauf knallen dann noch stille per vieh, dann kann man als MAGE REIN GAR NICHTS MACHEN wenn iceblock und insignie weg sind.. soo dann hat man noch die hälfte hp dann machen die - man glaubt es kaum - aber es ist wahr nochmal so was dämliches dass man wieder wegrennt , dann machen sie lebenslinie - dann erwache ich noch mit 1500-2000 hp ->mach gegenzauber, bin aber zeitgleich beschäftigt mich mit icebarriere zu schützen, kite den hexer mit elemental - baller ihm noch mal die hälfe hp weg und  - was macht er - Richtig nochmal fearen , und down bin ich..

Natürlich gibt es auch ein paar gegenbeispiele - man castet gegenzauber als mage, und kitet ihn, oder sheept. 

Aber: Das Pet macht dann stille auf Mich oder der Hexer ust insignie - feart mich..
Eisblock usen? ok kann ich machen - bin ich wieder draussen mach gegenzauber auf ihn - dann madcht das pet auf mich silence, danach feart der hexer mich weg.. bannt mein wasserele, Wenn ich glück habe hau ich ihm nen frobo und /oder 1-2 eislanze kurz davor noch rein wenn er gefrostet is...

Hexer die grad mal 8-9 k life haben sind freilich kein Prob, aber Hexer mit 11-12 k + viel Abhärtung sind fast unknackbar... Natürlich beherrschen die Ihre Klasse - keine Frage - da gibt es auch nich viel zum beherrschen.

Und jetzt kommt mir nich mit Mage sheept einen ja auch - ja und damit isses dann auch gut, dann befreien sich die anderen Klassen aus dem sheep , ein 2. sheep is beispielsweise bei einem off tank oder hexer kaum möglich.. Deswegen finde ich den Hexer absolut overpowerd... Wieviele Duelle und Pvp Schlachten habe Ich und meine KUmpels erlebt in denen Hexer im one v one NUR durch fear gewinnen...


----------



## Bakarr901 (10. Dezember 2007)

ich finde im pvp sind hexer extrem overpowered die halten ein im fear hauen dots raus, laufen weg und du kannst dich in eine ecke setzen und krepieren.
krieger vllt auch aber nur waffen krieger. mir glaubts niemand aber mich haben schon krieger mit einem schlag ins jenseits gehauen bei über 50% hp d.h. min 4,5k dmg!
im pve find ich druiden overpowered. die machen extrem viel schaden und hauen crits raus das glaubt man nicht.

ich selbst spiele einen schurken und kann ihn wohl spielen aber im pvp seh ich keine sonne. vllt auch weil ich kampf geskillt bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich bin hier davon ausgegangen das die chars 70 sind und ihre klassen beherrschen.


----------



## Gias (10. Dezember 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Hexer mit ihren DoTs und nochn schönen Fear hinterher -> mach die im PvP IMMER, iwie würde mich das langweilen, ist aber sehr effektiv.
> Schamanen nerven auch sehr weil die einfach alles können.
> Und wenn ich von nem Schurken in Stun genommen werde und mich erst am Friedhof wieder bewegen kann frag ich mich manchmal schon was der scheiß eigentlich soll.
> 
> Aber PvP ist auch net meine Welt (<- Jäger)


I loled -schurke stunlock?
wozu hast du deine insignie? insignie eisfalle 
und abstand gewinnen


----------



## SixtenF (10. Dezember 2007)

Ravenhawwk schrieb:


> Aber PvP ist auch net meine Welt (<- Jäger)



ja dann aber gerade pvp


----------



## hunter2701 (10. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Wenn bei einem gleichen Equipstand eine Klasse konstant gegen fast jede andere mit Leichtigkeit gewinnen kann, stimmt aber etwas nicht.



dann kannst du deinen char nicht spielen!

du musst erstmal einen wl selber spielen, dann kannst du mitreden und dann kennst du seinen schwächen.
aber lesen bildet auch, gucke mal in anderen foren nach, dort geben dir andere spieler bestimmt tips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Lich (10. Dezember 2007)

also ich als ehemaliger WL denke folgendes über diese ganze overpowered-geschichte:

damals vor bc war die welt noch in ordnong... ach was habich se alle im pvp gebasht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 insignien gabs so gut wie keine und MdS hatten die schurken(damals opfer nummer 1) auch nich.

dann kam bc... un plözlich merkte ich dassich garnich mehr so imba war wie früher! Mittlerweile hats der hexer genauso schwer wie jede andere klasse auch...dassde an meinen dots verreckst holt mich auch nich mehr ins leben zurück...vor allem gegen schurken bin ich extrem machtlos geworden(hab selber einen mießequipten mit dem ich sogar t5 wls umgehaun hab...)

im pve sind wl´s aba immernoch eine der besten klassen weil die crowdcontrol es dir ermöglicht auh mal 5 gegner auf einmal zu plätten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem mit gebrechenskillung und wenndir mal en allie/hordler kommt der 5 lvl über dir is haste im open pvp trotzdem gute karten, da er dich meist total unterschätzt und nich damit rechnet dassde en SS,GS und das schutzbläschen vom voidwalker hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim dmg seh ich des so, dass jede dmgklasse so gut wie gleichviel austeilt und dasses halt aufs equip ankommt(bei der einen klasse mehr zB off warri bei der andern weniger zB Wl xD )


----------



## MIsfitz (10. Dezember 2007)

Also , ich finde dass ein hm mit der sukki oder sowas locekr den schurken von sich weg nehmen kann ^^ er wird gestunnt dei sukki bezaubert udn weg is der shcurke^^ 

was ich mieser finde , dass ein schamane nichts gegen stun hat , selbst das erdstoßtotem bringt nichts das es nur gegen bezauberung / fear wirkt

ansonsten es das spiel vollkommen balanced hm gegen warri hat keine wirklich große chance .

so aht jede klasse ihre stärke und schwächen deshalb gibt es doch verschiedene klassen oder ^^ wenn jede klasse was gegen fear und gegen stun hätte oder fear udn stun fähigkeiten wären alle klassen zu ähnlich aufgebaut und der spaß daran unterschiedliche charaktere zu haben wäre WEG.

Misfitz/Sacrific

[EDIT]

und zu *zitat: dann kam bc... un plözlich merkte ich dassich garnich mehr so imba war wie früher! Mittlerweile hats der hexer genauso schwer wie jede andere klasse auch...dassde an meinen dots verreckst holt mich auch nich mehr ins leben zurück...vor allem gegen schurken bin ich extrem machtlos geworden(hab selber einen mießequipten mit dem ich sogar t5 wls umgehaun hab...) zitatende* 

ich sag nur BOON also bitte der hm hat ein pet gegen jede klasse und ich finde es als hm kein porblem schurken zu bashen auch mit bc es ist vll. schwieriger geworden aber immernoch keine allzu große sache. und wenn der andere WIRKLICH ^^ t5 eeq war dann warst nicht du super gut sodnern der andere afk ^^


----------



## Tontaube (10. Dezember 2007)

Maxtiberius schrieb:


> Das kann ich unterschreiben. Ich z.B. bin Gebrechenhexer hab keine Verdamniswache und mein Schattenblitz macht einen Schaden von 800. ^^
> Kommt noch dazu das einige Gegner fear immun sind. Ich lauf bestimmt drei mal so oft den Weg vom Friedhof wie jede andere Klasse. Wenigstens überleben meine Flüche meinen Tod. Bisher. Das wird aber auch immer öfter aufgehoben. Imho hat sich da eine eigenartige Legende um den Hexer entwickelt. Ist aber wohl mehr Schein als Sein.



Wenn ich mir deinen Hexer so anschaue, verstehe ich warum Du mit deinen Schattenblitzen nur 800 DMG raushaust.

Ich hab einen vl 41 Hexer der auch auf Gebrechen geskillt ist und die Schattenblitze machen jetzt schon um die 400 DMG.
Einfach mal die Heilitems gegen etwas mit mehr "Schub" tauschen und besorge dir einen Stab der vor BC nicht von Druiden zum Tanken benutzt wurde. Und den dann bitte nicht mit Dämonentöten verzaubern lassen. Denk dran, das sind deine Freunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT:

Mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (10. Dezember 2007)

"Ganz klar Hexer. Ich bin ein guter Pvp Spieler - ohne mich selbst zu loben - aber Hexer nerven einfach am meisten. Hab in letzter Zeit sehr oft gegen Hexer gespielt - DAs ist einfach nur Luck was die da machen.."

das ist wahrscheinlich eher unvermögen was DU machst. 



"hab selber einen mießequipten mit dem ich sogar t5 wls umgehaun hab..."

hexer t5 ist ja auch...jämmerlich... in arena und bg. darauf kann man sich nicht wirklich was einbilden


aber dass der hexer wieder als erster genannt wird wenns um op geht war ja klar. selber noch nie wirklich nen hexer gespielt und noch nicht gemerkt, dass er einer der vielfätigsten klassen ist. klar, dass man da wenig ahnung hat was der hexer so böses treibt wenn er auf einen zugerannt kommt. aber nur weil die meisten einfach null ahnung vom hexer haben, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er op ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (10. Dezember 2007)

@Mahni
Sry, aber mit deinem Beispiel zeigst du nur, dass du deinen Mage ned checkst^^ Was du nensnt sind die normalen Fähigkeiten des Hexers. Das du nach dem ersten Fear aufeinmal wieder rumläufst, weil der achso IMBA Hexer dir son Teil draufjagt, liegt daran, weil er Todesmantel auf dich geschoßen hat. Das du nichtmal weißt, wie die Moves deines Gegners heißen, zeigt alles. Und du wie fast jeder hier schreibt "...dies und das nervt..." am Hexer. Nur weil es NERVT, heißt es nicht, dass es Overpowered ist. Mich nervt der Stun vom Schurken auch, oder die Crits vom OffTank, na und, damit muss ich klarkommen. Wenn ich keinen Fear hätte, würde ich mit meinen maximal 2k Rüstung drei Schläge bekommen und hallo Friedhof.
Diese Umfrage ist nur eine Plattform für die Kleinen, die ihren Char ned spielen können und jetzt im Grunde nur drüber whinen, wie sehr irgendwas bei irgendner Klasse "...nervt...". Mich nervt es auch, das ihr Mages kurz bevor ihr verreckt in den Eisblock geht, na und, dann wart ich 10 sec (max) und schick euch mit Schattenbrand über den Jordan. Echt hey, wegen Leuten wie euch wird alles generft und immer einfacher gemacht (für euch).
Und wie der Vorposter schon schrieb, hast du NULLLLLLLL Ahnung vom Hexer, spiel erstmal einen und red dann weiter, du "guter PVP Spieler". peinlich der kleine


----------



## Abychef (10. Dezember 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Mahni
> Sry, aber mit deinem Beispiel zeigst du nur, dass du deinen Mage ned checkst^^ Was du nensnt sind die normalen Fähigkeiten des Hexers. Das du nach dem ersten Fear aufeinmal wieder rumläufst, weil der achso IMBA Hexer dir son Teil draufjagt, liegt daran, weil er Todesmantel auf dich geschoßen hat. Das du nichtmal weißt, wie die Moves deines Gegners heißen, zeigt alles. Und du wie fast jeder hier schreibt "...dies und das nervt..." am Hexer. Nur weil es NERVT, heißt es nicht, dass es Overpowered ist. Mich nervt der Stun vom Schurken auch, oder die Crits vom OffTank, na und, damit muss ich klarkommen. Wenn ich keinen Fear hätte, würde ich mit meinen maximal 2k Rüstung drei Schläge bekommen und hallo Friedhof.
> Diese Umfrage ist nur eine Plattform für die Kleinen, die ihren Char ned spielen können und jetzt im Grunde nur drüber whinen, wie sehr irgendwas bei irgendner Klasse "...nervt...". Mich nervt es auch, das ihr Mages kurz bevor ihr verreckt in den Eisblock geht, na und, dann wart ich 10 sec (max) und schick euch mit Schattenbrand über den Jordan. Echt hey, wegen Leuten wie euch wird alles generft und immer einfacher gemacht (für euch).
> Und wie der Vorposter schon schrieb, hast du NULLLLLLLL Ahnung vom Hexer, spiel erstmal einen und red dann weiter, du "guter PVP Spieler". peinlich der kleine



Du sprichst mir so ziemlich aus dem Munde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wurde schon oft gesagt und ich sags nochmal, jede klasse hat Vor- und Nachteile aber keine is owerpowered.
Ich finde das balancing gut so wie es ist, man kann es schlecht so machen dass alle exakt gleich viele chancen gegeneinander haben.


----------



## Hogisch (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde in der Umfrage sehr freundlich, dass Priester nicht als overpowered angesehen werden ;-)

Gegen die meisten Klassen habe ich im PvP (denke bin mittelmäßiger Spieler) als Shadow eine 50/50 Chance.

(Vergeltungs)Paladine fallen eher unter die Kategorie leicht bis mäßig schwer, dank massenbannung, fear, silence und manaburn.

Schurken sind schwer (auch mit +20% Stunresi) wegen Schattenmantel. Vorallem wenn es noch UDs sind (was sehr oft der Fall ist ;-)). Man hat als Priester einfach keinen wirklichen weg sich Schurken vom Hals zu halten. Aber selbst Schurken sind noch schaffbar mit viel Mühe und allen CDs.

Hexer werden dann wirklich pervers. Da sehe ich meistens kein Land mehr. Wenn ich "Netherschutz" gefolgt von "Immun" lese bekomme ich jedesmal kleine Hassanfälle. Aber das sagt nur aus, dass ich als SHADOW echte Probleme mit Warlocks habe. Unser Arena-Warrior verputzt die normalerweise zum Frühstück.


Was ich, als ehemaliger Ork-Schamanenspieler, mit Freude sehe ist, dass Schamanen nicht mehr als "Imba" gelten. Ein guter Schamane kann vieles. Aber je nach Skillung eben auch vieles nicht was andere Schamanen können. Wenn jemand meint Schamanen machen viel Zauberschaden, dicke Melee-Hits und heilen jeden Damage aus, dann meinen sie idR drei verschiedene Schamanen. Bin froh das sich dieses Bild etwas gebessert hat. Auch wenn ich selbst keinen Schamanen mehr spiele.


----------



## Zwergpowerhunter (10. Dezember 2007)

naja ich mein KRIEGER und WARLOCKS ich hasse es als jäger haste gegen den krieger keine chance nieau abfangen und gegen warlocks hat eh keiner ne chance^^ aber naja... was solls warlock fear fear dot dot dot und dann rennt er weg und du krepierst an den dots ich hasse es und in bgs hüpfen die den ganzen tag rum drücken die tasten für die dots durch und wenn se alle durch haben tab und der nächste...


----------



## cazimir (10. Dezember 2007)

nen Arkan/Feuer Mage ist alle 3 min Overpowered, das aber nur im PvE oder im 1on1 :/


----------



## Mr. Lich (10. Dezember 2007)

zitat*
ich sag nur BOON also bitte der hm hat ein pet gegen jede klasse und ich finde es als hm kein porblem schurken zu bashen auch mit bc es ist vll. schwieriger geworden aber immernoch keine allzu große sache. und wenn der andere WIRKLICH ^^ t5 eeq war dann warst nicht du super gut sodnern der andere afk ^^
[/quote]



ich sage ja nich, dass ich super gut bin, der WL hatte halt grad mal nich die sukki draussen sondern den felhunter(was auch mein lieblingpet is,vll is das der fehler oO). natürlich besteht so ne gewisse restchance dassman als wl gegen nen schuken gewinnt aba es is halt sau schwierig wenn der schurke seine klasse beherrtscht.
aber das wort BOON kannste dir trotzdem sparen, ich hab da halt so en paar traumatisierende schlüsselerlebnisse auf dem eleplateu gehabt, die mich an den rand der verzweiflung gebracht haben...
ausserdem spielich seit nem halben jahr nichmehr vll is das auch der grund warum mein comment nich von vorne bis hinten richtig war


----------



## Mearana (11. Dezember 2007)

klar, wenn ich einen Mage spiele finde ich Hexer zu stark...wenn ich Hexer spiele sind Schurken echt "voll imba und so" und als schurke ärgert mich ein Mage ziemlich...


und grundsätzlich sind ja immer alle anderen klassen besser als die eigene und nur selbige wird generft...



und ihr redet die ganze zeit nut ueber "dot-fear" gebrechenshexer...und gebrechen ist echt lame, sind meine lieblingsopfer im bg und arena und ich spiel ne 0/5/56 destrohexe..und aus der sicht des destrohexer sind MS oder fury warris definitv "voll imba, overpowerd!!111elfelf" oder so,.,., mit einer SL/SL skillung sind warris aber halt nur zum lachen...

und wenn euch die gebrechenshexer schon stören, viel spaß wenn ihr das erste mal sonnem Nublock-Hexer mit 18k hp gegenübersteht..


----------



## Darkkeeper (11. Dezember 2007)

In 2on2 Arena lachen ich und mein Mate (Feuermage) uns immer tot wenn wir Hexer als Gegner haben... Er macht Instant Pyro, Feuerschlag usw. auf ihn und ich hau ihm Hinterhalt, Meucheln usw. rein und der Assi geht einfach nich down...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wir sind am verzweifeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab noch kein PvP gespielt, also keine Arena, nur mal BG, was aber auch eher selten passiert.
Meiner Ansicht nach, sind alle Klassen gleich gut, oder schlecht.
Man muss sie nur spielen können.

In diesem Sinne 
die Lupi


----------



## Genomchen (11. Dezember 2007)

Mein letzter Comment:
Auf diese Umfrage ist gepfiffen. Ich bin Hexer, wenn ihr der Meinung seit, wir sind zu stark, dann seid ihr zu schwach. Wenn ihr meint rumheulen zu müssen, weil wir "...fear fear dot dot dot..." machen, dann habt ihr pech gehabt, das sind die Fähigkeiten, die er hat. Heult ruhig weiter rum, an Stelle von Skill verbessern, verzweifelt, dann hab ichs um einiges einfacher.
Euer angeblich "overpowered" Genomchen


----------



## Minastirit (11. Dezember 2007)

Klar Wl der weis was er tun muss ^^
oder jäger sind im 1 on 1 auch verdammt imba ...
Frostmages sind auch not bad

und feral druiden sind einfach imba gegen meeles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das game ist nunmal nicht balance^^

xx mit skillung yy killt bb mit skillung qq ohne probleme 

z.b. schurke gegen destro wl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomklaus (11. Dezember 2007)

an der diskussion hier sieht man einfach mal, dass 90% der leute die hier posten noch nie arena gespielt haben und ihre klasse net kennen
jede klasse kann imba und scheiße sein, ganz einfach


----------



## ink0gnito (11. Dezember 2007)

hm es gibt keine ''overpowered'' klasse.
Nur als bsp.
Hexenmeister sind für Schurken totale opfer, sofern beide richtig spielen können.
Gute ms warris, sind der alptraum von jedem schurken^^.


----------



## derWizi (11. Dezember 2007)

ich vermisse die antwortmöglichkeit nachtelf-irokese


----------



## Morcan (11. Dezember 2007)

> Hexer werden dann wirklich pervers. Da sehe ich meistens kein Land mehr. Wenn ich "Netherschutz" gefolgt von "Immun" lese bekomme ich jedesmal kleine Hassanfälle. Aber das sagt nur aus, dass ich als SHADOW echte Probleme mit Warlocks habe.




Ist aber auch wieder ne Frage der Skillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremaish (11. Dezember 2007)

Hab neulich 1 woche raidurlab gemacht und bissl pvp getrieben, und als MS warri mit recht schlechten equip (t5 inis was sonst keiner wollte , paar kara teile sogar 1-2 leder) konnte ich nicht sehen das eine oder andere klasse overpowered ist. Mit bissl glück war so ein hexer in paar sek down ( deathwish - charge - kolbenproc - ae fear- charge und mit crit war er schon früher down) was recht schwer down zu kriegen ist ein pala. Was nervig ist sind 2 schurken oder schurke - warri combo. Aber im grossen und ganzen das was "overpowered" die leute macht ist skill den die whiner dann nicht haben...


----------



## dejaspeed (11. Dezember 2007)

Um auf die frage des Themas zu antworten....  nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von meiner seite her, hat sich der Ms Warrior als wahre angsklasse entpuppt gegen die anderen klassichen Caster ala Magier und Hexenmeister gestaltet sich das spiel recht ausgewogen mal liege ich mal liegen die.
Selbst einen Pala bekommst man mit guten Timing deiner schocks down.


----------



## Futzi (11. Dezember 2007)

Spielt selber mal einen HM Dann wist ihr wie Schwach er ist

lg

Tröpfle


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ich spiele mittlerweile auch nen hexer hoch, und ich fidne schon das der overpowert ist, klar ne reine dmg klasse sollte dmg machen, aber er ist ja nciht rienr DD, er hat ja eigentlich auch ne ganze Menge eigenheal, zusätzlich zus einem ziemlich starken Dmg, und wenn er riochtig geskillt ist muss man ihm auch erstmal 20k dmg verpassen bevor er daown ist, und in der arena hat er auch noch extra den vorteil, daß er dank des Geshundheitssteins der einzige mit healthpot ist.

Und schurken sind solange man den Felhuntzer draußen hat auch nicht so das porblem, man darf sie eben nicht firsthitten lassen.

Gut mein Hexer ist erst lvl 50, aber die Hexer die ich kenne sagen zu der Frage ob sie overpowert sind ertmal alle nö, aber posten auch nen riesen grinsen hinterher, und jeder Hexer der meint er sei nicht Overpowert kann meiner Meinung anch seine Klasse echt nicht Spielen!
und zu Kommentaren wie: 
"Wer seine Klasse Spielen kann ist mit jeder Klasse Overpowert"
Dann ahst du nur noch nicht die Gegner getroffen die ebenfalls Skill haben (macht mal was anderes als im Dschungel lowies kloppen), dann merkt man schon recht schnell wer overpowert ist.


----------



## Genomchen (11. Dezember 2007)

@Grimmrog
Lass raten, du hast auch Stoffteile, die +Heal geben oO
Genau DU hast den Hexer noch nicht ganz verstanden, wo dem sein Schadenspotenzial liegt und wie er sich schützen kann. Alles was er an Heal kann sind Blutsauger und Lebensentzug. Nur sind das keine Healungen im Sinne von healen, sondern sie saugen die Gesundheit des Gegners raus und schreiben sie dem Hexer gut. Das ist auch DMG und im 2ten Sinne Healung. Hätten wir das nicht, würde ich rumheulen, dass wir ja auch kein Eisblock haben und auch kein Gottesschild und auch kein Priester Schild. Die beiden oben genannten Möglichkeiten sind das einzige, was uns in vielen Dingen am Leben hält (aber halt nicht immer). Und das du was gegen den GS hast, dein Problem, jeder andere freut sich über das Bonbon GS. Und um es nicht böse zu meinen, aber spiel deinen Hexer erstmal auf 70, dann wirst du sehen, dass Blutsauger zwar ganz nett ist, dich aber in den wenigsten Fällen retten wird und du wirst auch sehen, dass der Hexer eine REINE Schadensklasse ist. Er hat ne ganze Menge Eigenheal...klar, hey genau solche Aussagen sind es, die dich als Anfänger dastehen lassen. Ein Priester kann healen, dabei verliert er Mana und healt einen anderen Spieler/ sich selbst. Ein Hexer Healt, indem er das Leben des anderen aussaugt, was glaubst du was das ist? Ne Healung oder eher eine Art dunkle Macht um den Gegner zu schwächen? Warum glaubst du profitieren Blutsauger und Lebensentzug von +Schattenschaden? Lern deinen Hexer kennen, nru weil du dich beim Leveln immerwieder mit Blutsauger hochhealst, heißt es nicht das er ne "Eigenhealklasse" ist. Denn egal welche, alle Fähigkeiten des Hexers sind darauf ausgelegt Schaden zu machen, jeder DoT und jeder Buff, außer Fear, und selbst da gibt es den Todesmantel, der den Gegner 3sec feart, im HP abzieht und dem Hexer gutschreibt. Du kannst mir verzählen was du willst, aber Hexer ist mit Mage und Schurke und Jäger eine reine Schadensklasse. 
Ich habe im übrigen schon Gegner getroffen, die seeeehhhr skilled sind. Da läuft dann aber ein Kampf ganz anders ab. Und je mehr Beispiele ihr nennt, desto mehr Beispiel zeigt ihr für eure Unfähigkeit im PVP. Ein Hexer macht sogar PVP mässig gesehen nicht annähernd soviel Burstdmg, wie zB ein Mage. Hätten wir da den Fear nicht, würde man uns in sec platt machen (was auch mit Fear oft genug passiert). Ein Hexer macht seinen meisten DMG über Zeit, das weiß ein guter Spieler und versucht das sofort zu unterbinden. Ich als Hexer muss davon ausgehen, das mein Gegenüber das weiß und muss wiederum dagegen ankämpfen. Es reicht, das mir zB ein Mage ne Zaubersperre reinhaut, ich die nicht schnell genug wegbekomme und damit nen 6k Crit sofort fress. Nen sofortigen 6k Crit als Hexer hinzulegen ist da schon etwas schwieriger. Genauso wie der Schami mit seinem Skill des 100%igen Crits. Den fress ich und noch ein paar Haue von seinem Partner und ich lieg auch.
Ich kann nur lächeln, wenn ich die Beispiele les, warum der Hexer angeblich overpowered ist. Zu jedem Beispiel das genannt wird, kann ich euch nennen was falsch gemacht wurde und euch zeigen, dass ihr selbst schuld gewesen seid. Und dieses rumgetue "...er macht immer fear fear dot dot dot..." ist mal sowas von dumm. Dann sag ich auch, der Krieger macht immer nur Anstürmen Schwerthaue Schwerthaue Schwerthaue, oder der Schurke macht immer nur Stun Schwerthaue Schwerthaue Schwerthaue.
Naja Wayne, heult weiter, ich seh das komplett anders wie ihr. Mit dem richtigen Partner und dem richtigen Skill hat jeder gegen jeden eine Chance. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass jede Klasse ihre Angstklasse hat, deshalb ist es auch ein MMORPG, weil man sich gegenseitig hilft. Wer allein in nen PVP Kampf geht und sich beschwert ist eh selber schuld. Oder warum gibt es keine 1v1 Arena? Weil dann nurnoch geheult werden würde.


----------



## Mearana (11. Dezember 2007)

Kann Genomchens Aussagen wohl nur unterschreiben...abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht versteh warum du so wehement dementierst dass das was der Hexer mit SL, Blutsauger und Todesmantel macht eigenheilung ist..


und auch wenn ich mit meiner destrohexe weder dotte noch fear ernsthaft benutze find ich das mit geflenne vonwegen dot und fear irgendwie daneben...wie Genomchen sagte, ist die faehigkeit eines hexers (zumindest eines hexers der es sich einfach machen will)..ich beschwer mich ja auch nicht das die pösen pösen jäger immer nur auf mich schießen..voll lame, ey!


----------



## Derrty (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja Hexenmeister sind ja tatsächlich leicht owerpowerd, wenn man vergeltung und zerstörung skillt is man da sicher ganz vor an dm, und mann kann ja mit sein pat noch das letzte rausholen^^

ich mein zihmlich viele und starke dots dann noch ab und zu noch casts und der gegner kann gar net mal so schnell schaun is der down, die einzigen die da halbwegs ne chance haben sind glaub ich paladine mit iher angstblase und krieger mit dem vieln hp und fearschutz mit  besekerwut


----------



## Lp-Anub'Arak (11. Dezember 2007)

learn to play !!!  Anscheinend nur noobs unterwegs wenn ~45% meinen Hexer sind overpowered.

Und... vonwegen alle anderen Klassen sind gleich...


Manche kommen von Patch 1.1 Wohl nicht mehr weg... DA waren Hexer overpowered... mittlerweile hat sich die stärke locker halbiert wenn nicht sogar mehr.


btw. Klar hat ein Feuermage keine Chance gegen einen guten Hexer... aber liegt wohl daran das Feuer nicht für PvP geeignet ist... genauso viele andere Skillungen also beschwert euch nicht. Frostmage, Paladin, Schurke, MS Krieger, BM Hunter... ALLE haben eine gute Chance gegen einen Hexer.


----------



## torpedo979 (11. Dezember 2007)

für mich als prot-krieger ist der nervigste gegner ein guter rogue- sch... stunlock!

aber auch frostmages gehen mir tierisch auf den geist.

da hat man schon eine gute fähigkeit (spell reflec), kann sie aber nur gegen EINEN zauber einsetzen...

außerdem haben mich in letzter zeit auch schattenpriester angefangen zu nerven- ein voll equppter schattenpriester mit dem entsprechenden spieler dahinter haut schaden vom anderen stern raus- und im gegensatz zum pve brauch er sich ja im pvp nicht zurückhalten was aggro angeht- EXTREM böse :-(
mit entsprechend abhärtung verlieren auch locks so langsam ihren schrecken...
gut gespielte jäger sind auch horror- aber bei all dem muss man berücksichtigen, dass mit nur ein wenig teamplay jede klasse/klassenkombination ausgekontert werden kann.

ich sehe als hauptproblem im pvp, dass die meisten leute viel zu egoistisch und egozentrisch sind, um im team zu spielen (mal abgesehen von der arena, wo einem wohl nichts anderes übrigbleibt)

gerade gestern haben wir als jäger/rogue in verteidigung wesentlich dazu beigetragen, aus einem 2-0 rückstand in warsong einen 2-3 win zu machen. zwar waren wir in den damage/killisten ganz unten, aber unser team hat den bg gewonnen...

mfg
t.


----------



## Genomchen (11. Dezember 2007)

@hello_moto_15
Ähhhh...meinst du mit Vergeltung und Zerstörung den Hexer? Wenn ja, dann hast du was komplett verfehlt!!!
@Mearana
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass er keine Eigenhealung macht. Nur hat der andere das so rübergebracht, wie wenn die Stärken des Hexers die Eigenheilung sind und er nebenher auch Schaden macht und somit keine reine DMG Klasse ist, was völliger Schwachsinn ist. Nicht umsonst ist in nem anständigen Raid der Hexer beim DMG ganz weit vorne.
Aber egal, ich werde mich aus dem Thread zurückziehen, weil hier immer mehr Kinderlein meinen ihre Whine Ergüße kundzugeben, wobei sie dabei nichtmal annähernd in Betracht ziehen, das evtl nicht wir Hexenmeister Overpowered sondern die lieben Kinderlein einfach evtl Underskilled sind. Lernt eure Klasse, mit allen Skillungen und Hybridskillungen erstmal kennen und redet dann weiter...


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Dezember 2007)

@genomchen

nein ich hab keinen +heal
2. hab ich je etwas gegen GS gesagt? nein! Ich habe nur geasgt, das sie ihn  haben, und das es der einzige quasi POT ist den sie haben, und das sich die Hexer darüber freuen können, ich habe nie gesagt, daß das negativ ist, was Hexer haben, aus welchen gründen du mir das andichtest, möcht ich gerne mal wissen, du inerpretierst dir da was zusammen was absolut nicht stimmt.

"Ein Hexer Healt, indem er das Leben des anderen aussaugt, was glaubst du was das ist? Ne Healung oder eher eine Art dunkle Macht um den Gegner zu schwächen"
Tja wa istd as wohl? beides Heal und Dmg, was sogar besser ist als nur heal, da es doppelten effekt hat, und erklär mir nicht, ich hätte keine Ahnung vom Hexer, ich spiel auch ab und an mit dem Hexer von nem Kumpel, und rede auch mit wirklich guten Hexern, udn die geben selbst zu, daß sie IMBA sind, weil sie wissen das es so ist, wer als Hexer nicht zurecht komtm, kann seine klasse nicht richtig Spielen, daß ist einfach so, Frag doch mal wirklich gute Hexer,

Was ist denn ein Offwarri? oder einn BM? sind doch auch DMG klassen haben die Heal, nein, haben die keinen, und Schurken sind zufällig auch Dmg klassen und die haben ebenfalls keinen Heal. der hexer als beste Schadenskalsse schon.

und ich habe nie gesagt, daß der hexer dazu da ist, sich zu healen, nur muss man es mal so sehen: du behauptest, alles ist auf dmg ausgelegt, ds stimmt, aber zusätzlich zum dmg healt der hexer sich auch noch, und dieser Heal ist eben nicht zu verarchten, weil er dadruch nochmal extra verdammt lange überlebt, dmg der am mage gemacht ist, ist dmg den der mage nicht wieder weg bekommt, und der fear ist im gegesatz zu anderen klassen ein riesen vorteil, da man den gegner aus dem kampf nehmen kann und trotzdem dmg macht, im vergleich zum sheep frostfalle udn anderen stuns. Der hexer hat einfach so ziemlich alle effekte die wichtig sind, er kann fearen, er kann counterspellen, er kann sich etwas healen und sogar verlangsamungseffekte holen:

fazit: er hat hauptsächlich Dmg, zusätzlich noch heal und CC keine keine andere Klasse hat so vieleitige wirkungsvolle Effekte die Skullungunabhängig sind wie der hexer und dazu noch ohne CD sind

Nimm doch mal den Jäger oder den Schurken, wenn die ihre Cd´s verballtert haben stehen sie ziemlich bescheiden da, der Hexer hat auf die ganzen CC effekte nur keinen CD.
Und das Jäger Dmg ist glauben eh nur noch 10% er ist nämlich selbst im PvP eher ne Support klasse, sofern er nicht BM ist.

mal zu dir, was für einen hexer spielst du denn?
dennw enn ich lese:
""Es reicht, das mir zB ein Mage ne Zaubersperre reinhaut, ich die nicht schnell genug wegbekomme und damit nen 6k Crit sofort fress""
wer haut denn 6k crits? keine Sau, wahrscheinlich hats du keine Abhärtung. da du anscheinend sehr böse crits frisst, frag ich mich wohl eher, welche Erfahrung du mit PvP hast, warhscheinlich wenig, denn aghärtung macht critten relativ ungefährlich man brauch nur das Equip dazu. zaubersperre ist so IMBA nicht, da du erstens, dem Mage selbst eine verpassen kannst, und du 2. zuerst sowieso mit Dots arbeitest, er dich also nicht beim casten Counterspellen kann(wodurch er nicht so immens lange dauert), bzw nicht bevor deine Dots nicht schon auf ihn drauf sind. ansonsten machst du was verkehrt ind er Reiehnfolge deiner Aktionen.
red mal mit anderen Hexern, welchen die auch PvP hauptsächlich machen und das geeignete Equip haben.
Wenn du meinen hexer anschauen willst: Petrusglocke auf Taerar (leider geht das Arsenal atm net)
Ich kenen keinen High lvl gut equipten PvP Hexer der es verleumden würde das eine andere Klasse Ihm gegenüber overpowert wär. (was nicht heißt das es keine Klasen gibt die Ihn nicht besiegen könnten)
Ach und nochwas zum thema Zaubersperre: zauberstein ftw, noch was was der Hexer kann, magieeffekte entfernen, auch ziemlich nutzlos nicht wahr? 

Und bitte suche jetzt nicht wieder was in meinem Text was da nicht steht wie du es vorhin gemacht hast.

ich habe nie genörgelt, daß es schlimm istd as der Hexer overpowert ist, ich sehe es nur so, und andere (auch hexer selbst).
und nochma zum Thema eigenhal: 1000hp meh oder nicht haben ist in Arena ne verdammt wichtige sache, das würd ich nicht grad als wenig bezeichnen!

Bsb: Hexer mir 13khp, hat seinen GS ca 2400 hp extra sowie nur 80%dmg den er bekommt durch seine schicke skillung.
Bsp Hexer meines Kumpels: Xerber auf Taerar.

das sind dann 19250 dmg die du ihm machen musst, er hat da noch nichtmal Todesmantel, lebensentzug oder Blutsauger gemacht, denk mal drüber nach, und sag mir, daß ne andere Klasse eben auch mal als DD so viel HP hat, udn komm jetz nicht mit mage und Priester, die zahlen ihr Schild mit Mana, was ihnen dann im Kamof fehlt, und wir hauen dafür vergleichlich wenig Mana raus.


1.Edit: """Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass er keine Eigenhealung macht. Nur hat der andere das so rübergebracht, wie wenn die Stärken des Hexers die Eigenheilung sind und er nebenher auch Schaden macht und somit keine reine DMG Klasse ist""" 
ZEIG mir mal ganz genau wo ich gesagt habe, daß der hexer hauptsächlich eigeneal und nebenher dmg macht, das steht so in keinem Satz drinne, also wieso interpretierst du das da rein? Oder kannst du den Inhalt meines Satzen nicht richtig verstehen.

Achja, ich habe nie gewhined, ich habe nur gesagt daß es so ist und du bist der erste Hexer der das vehemend verteidigt ohne heimlich in sich hinein zu grinsen.

ich heule halt nicht rum, sondern Spiel mir selbst den Hexer hoch, und wenn ich dann eben zu dämlich bin bei gleichem Equip wie die andern, dann weiß ich wenigstens, daß ich keinen Skill hab.
leidr kann ich deinen hexer net sehn im Arsenal, da es wie schon geagt momentan net geht anscheindend


----------



## Premutos (11. Dezember 2007)

Vénom schrieb:


> Hexer	Mage	Dudu	Schurke	Warri	Priest	Schami	Pala	Jõger
> Hexer	-	X	X	O	O	X	X	X	X
> Mage	O	-	X	X	X	O	O	O	O
> Dudu	O	O	-	O	X	X	O	X	X
> ...



da kannste  bei dem Hexer aber mal ganz locker die "x" beim Jäger, Shami und Dudu wegmachen...  ok Shami weiss ich nich genau... treffe irgendwie selten auf welche...


----------



## Slayerinoo (11. Dezember 2007)

joa, fear und dot sind die fähigkeiten vom hexer..., wobei fear mehr oder weniger eh für die tonne ist, da es gegen die wenigsten klassen noch wirklich hilft, zumindest in keinster weise mehr so wie vor bc oder 2.2. mal angenommen die jeweilige klasse nutzt ihr fähigkeiten (je nach skillung, aber nehmen wir mal an er hat bissl was im hirn) kann sich krieger, jäger, schurke, priester, schami mehr oder weniger, gegen feag immun machen. und da hat noch keiner davon die insignie benutzt also lasst den bullshit von wegen fear. 
dots das gleiche spiel, pein und sonstige flüche können druiden und mages despellen, verderbnis, lebensentzug und sonstige magie haut der pala, priester und fiffi vom hexer runter. prima, da haste schon mal 4 klassen die gut gepaart schonmal alle dots despellen können. und nu? soll man 3sec sbs spammen und blutsauger? das macht weniger schaden wenn keine dots aufm gegner sind, aber das wissen die schlaumeier sicher alle. da stehste als sl/sl schon ziemlich kacke da auch wenn man viel aushält. aber kannst ja auch destro skillen, was aber die überlebenschancen nicht unbedingt erhöht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

soviel zum thema hexer op. die ganzen schreikinder hier haben einfach noch zuwenig ahnung und werden auch als noobs bezeichnet. dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass nicht der hexer OP ist sondern ihr UP.


----------



## Gias (11. Dezember 2007)

torpedo979 schrieb:


> für mich als prot-krieger ist der nervigste gegner ein guter rogue- sch... stunlock!



Ich versteh echt nicht, was die leute noch mit stunlock wollen -du hast ein pvp trinket das dich befreit
du hast seit der demishing returns einfuehrung maximal 3stuns ohne insignie zu befuerchten (dannach
halten die gradmal eine sec und ein stun braucht stealth 2ter hat cd von 20sec)
und wenn du schurken blutung reinhaust kann er nicht mehr stealth benutzen
-krieger sind momentan die angstgegner von schurken


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Dezember 2007)

joar, hab zwar keinen krieger, aber schön zus ehen, wie er sich von ner nutzlosen Totkite klasse zu was wirklich PvP Sinvollen entwickelt hat mit TBC,

Und zum Thema dots eben mal dispellen, hmm, ist ja so schwer die wieder drauf zu machen, und wenn der pala die ganze Zeit nur am Dispellen ist, kommt er selbst nicht mehr zum healen, wodurch er dann die gruppe vernachlässigt, und die andern dann schneller down gehen, er wird also nur weil er dispellen/discursen kann das sicher nicht die ganze zeit über machen, zumal die gebrechenhexer noch 10% entfernungsressi haben, und sogar Instabiles gebrechen, da sag ich mal viel Spaß beim Flüche entfernen.
glaubst du echt als Hexer dotet man alles einmal, udns etzt die dots nicht nach wenn sie entfernt werden? das ist nicht PvE, sonder PvP, da reagiert man dementsprechend auf das was der andere macht.


----------



## Genomchen (11. Dezember 2007)

@Grimmrog
Spiel erstmal regelmäßig und fest mit nem Hexer in der Arena und du wirst feststellen, dass das wenigste was du schreibst zutrifft:
- Zwar kannst du sooft fearen, wie du willst, nur blöd das mittlerweile der Fear durch DMG unterbrochen wird und viele Klassen einfach mal dem Fear widerstehen.
- Als ich 6k Crit sagte, habe ich sogar noch untertrieben. Wir hatten nen Mage in der Gilde, der war auf Feuer geskillt (ich weiß, nicht das Optimale im PVP), der hat mich mit 8k getroffen, und mich mit irgendeinem kleinen Watschal gefinished. Ist nur ein Beispiel, aber es geht. Und nicht jeder ist am Cap der Abhärtung.
- Ich fang jeden Kampf damit an, dass ich zuerst meine drei Inst DoTs auf das Focus verteil, wenn das ein Mage ist und ich nicht aufpass, dann hab ich ne Zaubersperre drin mit nem anschließenden sonstwas-Crit und hab dann auch meine Probleme. Der Zauberstein funzt nichtmehr wie früher, oder es kommt mir nur so vor, jedenfalls hab ich den in jedem Arenafight an und leider wirkt der ned immer bei den Zaubersperren, sonst hätte ich das nie erwähnt.
- Du vergisst, dass der PVP-Hexer (27/34/0) nur drei Inst-DoTs hat, wobei Lebensentzug zu vernachläsigen ist. Der Rest ist alles zu Casten. Wenn ich also anfange zu casten und mich sonstwer angreift, wird dieser unterbrochen und ich verlier meist durch den Zeitverlust soviel HP, dass ich schon zum GS greifen muss und der Überlebenskampf beginnt. Genau das Gleiche gilt beim Fear. Die meisten Gegner sehen, dass ich Fear caste und versuchen sofort das zu unterbinden, was denen auch sehr oft gelingt.
- Natürlich nenne ich als Beispiel Mage, Priest, Pala. Mein GS kostet auch Mana und das nicht wenig, nur mein Glück, dass ich den vorher herstellen kann und alle restlichen lebenserhaltenden Massnahmen kosten mich genauso Mana.
- DMG-Klassen sind für mich Klassen, deren Talentbäume nur für den DMG ausgelegt sind. Sry, hast Recht, ich hab den Schurken vergessen. Aber Klassen wie der OffWarri können durchs umskillen reine Tanks werden, das meinte ich damit.
- Wenn der Schurke an mir oder irgend nem andern Stoffi seine CDs verballert hat, dann bin ich entweder Tot, oder ich nage an den Rest-HPs.
- Wie Slayerinoo schon sagt, gibt es genug Möglichkeiten, dem Hexer entgegen zu wirken. Klar, wenn man vor dem Hexer steht und sich schon einen einscheisst, dann ist er OP, aber wenn man den Kampf aufnimmt und weiß, wie man sich zur Gegenwehr setzt, dann ist der Hexer für viele ein Opfer. Allein schon ein BM Hunter, wenn er seinem Pet die Fearimmunität gibt und nur noch auf den HM rotzt, da dauerts auch nichtmehr lang. Und kleiner Tip, wenn du nen SL|SL Hexer triffst, kill doch mal sein Pet und schon sind die 20% Schadensabsorbierung weg, und mal btw mein Teufelsjäger (nicht Teufelswache!!) hält nicht viel aus.
- Und wo kann ich Counterspellen? Ich kann einmal in xxsec über mein Pet eine 3sec Zaubersperre nutzen und ich kann alle 2min Zaubereffekte mit dem ZS von mir machen (was auch nicht immer wie gewünscht funzt). Einen Counter spellen als feststehende Fähigkeit, wie beim Schami zB habe ich nicht. Gut ich hab noch mein Pet, was mir ab und an auch mal was wegmacht, das is aber in der Regel in der nächsten Sekunde auch schon wieder drauf. UNd wenn du grad nen reinen Gebrechenshexer in der Arena erwähnst, dann brauchst du dich ned über die 20% Schadensabsorbierung auslassen, denn die hat er dann nicht, weil er nichtmehr soweit runterskillen kann.
- Sry für meinen veralteten Arsenal-Link, werde ihn sofort ausbessern. Aber vorweg, ich bin ein PVP Spieler, der aus Spass an der Sache spielt, nicht auf Grund der Hatz nach lila Items. Du wirst feststellen, dass ich zur Hälfte PVP und zur Häfte PVE equipt bin, das auch der Grund für die 6k Crits. Nur beschwer ich mich nicht drüber.
- Und du sagst, andere sacgen auch das wir OP sind. Habt ihr mal geschaut, wieviel DMG ein Hexer in der Minute raushaun kann, verglichen zu anderen Klassen, bei einer (27/34/0) Skillung? Wenn ja, dann wird dir auffallen, dass viele rumheulen ohne wirklich ihr Potential ausgeschöpft zu haben. Du wirst feststellen, das andere Klassen deutlich mehr Schaden machen.
- Sry, wenn ich was falsch interpretiert haben sollte, aber dein Post klang so, wie wenn du den Hexer hinstellst, wie wenn er ein halbherziger DD wär. Wär das nämlich tatsächlich so, dann gäbs umsomehr einen Grund weniger, rumzuheulen.

Edith:
Link wurde verbessert. Aber mal nebenbei, die ganze Kritik an dem Hexer hört sich für mich mehr an wie nachgeplappere von Hören und Sagen. Klar kann man jetzt anfangen, jede einzelne Fähigkeit des Hexers aufzuzählen und jeder wird sagen bboooaaahhhhhh  das alles kann der, aber genauso kannst du andere Klassen aufzählen und dann sagen alle aufeinmal booaaaahhh das kann der. Bring deinen Hexer auf 70, spiel mit dem richtig regelmäßig in der Arena und du wirst sehen, dafür das wir ja Overpowered sind, haben wirs verdammt schwer. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Dezember 2007)

@genomchen, sry du hast entweder PvP technsich was verhunzt oder echt das falsche Equip, du versuchst mir zu erklären wie PvP funktioniert, und hast anscheinnend keine Abhärtung/genug HP, denn dann würden die Crits 1. nicht so heftig kommen, und dir 2. wietaus weniger Probleme bereiten.

Fake die Gegner doch, start caste einen Schattenblitzes und dann brech für fear, nicht jeder sollte und darf sofort erkennen was du vor hast.
und wenn du weißt, daß du dauernd unterbrochen wirst beim cast eines Spells, dann nimm doch den lebenssauger, denn der macht trotz des getroffen werden dmg, und du wirst nicht unterbrochen, und auch der 27/34/0 hexer hat da 5 punkte in verbesserten Lebenssauger

""- Wenn der Schurke an mir oder irgend nem andern Stoffi seine CDs verballert hat, dann bin ich entweder Tot, oder ich nage an den Rest-HPs."" wenn du am schurken so schnell down gehts, dnans ciehr weider weil dieser Crittet, wozu ich wieder dazu komme, dir fehlt das richtige equip (leider geht Arsenal noch immer nicht).

BM hunter ist aber nur ind en Sekunden wirklich gefährlich in denen Sein Pet in der raserei ist, ansonsten ist er nicht mehr soo gefährlich(ich habe ja nie behauptet, daß der Hexer gegen jede Klasse unsterblich ist, aber gerade im 3on3oder 5on5 hat man genug heal um das zu überbrücken), wenn man DM geskillt ist, kann man auch eben nen neuen teufelsjäger catsen, und außerdem, wenn dein gegner wirklich auf den Jäger haut, macht er den ersten fehler, da du ihn dann fearen kannst(und ihn schonma näher an dem hst wo du ihn hin haben willst).
Dein Pet solltest du auch mehr hinten halten, es ist definitiv nicht! zum angreifen da, sondern nur zum support.
Bitte erklär mir aber dann nicht so viel über PvP wenn du eben nicht genug abhärtung hast, dennw enn du diese hast, dann wirst du eines merken: du überlebst due kritsischen momente, den schurken mit seinen CD´s auch den Pyromage, udn auch den BM, danach haben diese auf ihre CD´s basierenden klassen ihren main dmg verschossen, und du wirst dann aufholen und sie weghauen!!!
den Schurken vor allem mit Fluch der Erschöpfung fern halten(das gleiche bei kriegern) und ich hoffe doch auch das du wenigstens ne Insignie besitzt?

Also du solltest mal mehr PvP Equip haben(ausdauer abhärtung---arsenal wird wohl nicht funzen heute^^), dann wirst du definitiv merken was ich mein, andere klassen hauen nur am Anfang mehr dmg raus (BM/Pyromage/Schurke) danach haben sie nur noch einen geringen Teil ihres dmg´s und du wirst merken wie viel Spaß Hexer macht, und das er sehr wohl mit diesen klassen gut zurecht kommt.
DU hast eben momenat anscheinend leider nicht genug Equip um diese kritischen Momente im PvP zu überleben!

Probiers mit anderm Equip aus(ja wahrscheinlihc steht das jetzt Ehre farmen an), und du wirst deinen Hexer mit anderen Augen sehen, klar es wird Klassen geben die dich ab und zu noch umhauen, sonst wärs ja auch komplett sinnlos und alle wären hexer, aber du wirst fetsstellen, daß diese Klassen dich nicht mehr so heftig wegnuken wie jetzt.
Gerade der Mage, wenn er nur noch mit 4-5k crittet, dann hast du imemrnoch 8 oder 9k health übrig, und er schon seine wichtigste Waffe verschossen.

Mit dem neuen patch werden die Pyromages allerdings richtig eklig, weil sie nun auch nen Eisblock bekommen -.-

5on5 ist als Hexer sowieso sehr anpruchsvoll, man muss alle gedotet halten, die nahkampfklassen müssen fluch der erschöpfung drauf haben, und die healer/caster fluch der Sprachen.

setz die Tipps mal um, dann wirste sicher SPaß haben im PvP, gerade im BG, weil man dann ja alle erstmal mit Lebensentzug dotet, was reichlich heal bringt, wichtig ist nur, du solltets nciht alleien Rumlaufen, sondern jemanden dabie haben, der dir die "Aggro" nimmt, oder heal im rücken haben, dann wirste das ganze BG rocken, denn mit genug abhärtung gehen 13k hp Hexer ewig nicht kaputt, musst dich nur zurück halten, udn nicht immer in vorderster reihe rumspringen!

P.S.: wer dann sicher erst heut abend wieder da sein, RL ruft


----------



## Genomchen (11. Dezember 2007)

@Grimmrog
Genau wie dus mir grad erklärst zock ich. Mein Partner ist ne Lasereule bzw ein Shadowpriest und wir rotzen mächtig rein. Ich will auch nicht abstreiten, dass der Hexer eine sehr starke Klasse ist, nur finde ich nicht, dass man soweit gehen kann zu sagen, dass sie overpowered ist. Das würde nämlich bedeuten, dass alle Fähigkeiten viiiieeell zu stark für jeden sind, was nicht der Fall ist. Und wenn man schon so Equipt ist, dass man seine 350 Abhärtung hat und aufwärts, dann haben das die Gegner auch und dann wird es auch für den Hexer schwerer. 
btw, ich habe mit dem Ausdauerbuff vom Priest 12k HP und ohne 11k^^Ich bin Soulink geskillt (24/37/0) und mach alles was du oben genannt hast, nur macht der Gegner auch was, was die Sache nicht vereinfacht. Und ich hab das falsch rübergebracht, ich werde natürlich nicht ständig weggenuked, hab ich falsch rübergebracht. Und wenn du mein Equip siehst, ich habe nur das feinste aus Kara und Gruul, und an Händen, Schultern, Rücken, Gürtel und Brust was nettes PVP technisches an (klar fehlt mir hier noch einiges an Abwertung). Ich stelle meiner Meinung nach einen netten Mittelwert der Hexer dar, weil ja nicht jeder mit dem Oberhammer Zeugs rumläuft. Und aus dieser Sicht sehe ich den Hexer nicht als Overpowered. Bedenk doch mal, das wir vot TBC doppelt so stark waren wie jetzt. Wenn der Hexer noch weiter runtergeschraubt wird, haben es zwar andere Klassen einfacher, aber der Hexer wird dann einfach nicht mehr spielbar sein. 
Ich denke wir ticken was die Spielweise angeht doch recht gleich, nur finde ich halt nicht, das der Hexer OP ist, das ist der einzige Unterschied^^


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja, dein Hexer ist so schon mittlewert(im PvP)---> (hab dir ne PM geschrieben)
aber bring ihn mal über das Equip etwas in die obere Hälfte, dann wirste sehen die richtig bösen Sachen kommen dann von dir, und weniger von den anderen Klassen, denn die, die dich quasi wegnuken, sind ja schon fett equipt, und deren Vorteil zu dir baust du dann ab, und damit sind sie auch leicher für dich!
Es hat auch keiner gesagt, daß der Hexer runtergeschraubt werden sollte, aber im PvP hat der Hexer meiner Meinung nach die besten chancen alle anderen klassen zu dominieren gegenüber anderen Klassen.
Dann nenen wir ihn eben nicht Overpowert, sondern einfach etwas stärker als die andern^^

Man das blöde Arsenal funzt immer noch nicht, mein 50er hexer ist bei naher Betrachtung noch auf lvl 36? und die Hälfte der Leute fehlt auch, die haben das Arsenal mal wieder komplett abgeschossen -.-

Und als Gnom haste sogar gegen Kriegr und schurken nochma nen kleinen Vorteil dank Entfesselungskünstler, deshalb ist mein Hexer auch Gnom^^ außerdem kann man da im Arenagewusel nicht so leicht ins Target genommen werden, da tappen recht lange dauern kann, bzw nen großer starker Dreanei immer schön nen Sichtschutz darstellt

For the Horde im Dreck und Staub


----------



## sseeker (11. Dezember 2007)

Jo, würde auch sagen Hexer sind am eisten overpowered.. Frostmages derzeit zwar auch, aber das wird blizz wieder ausbessern. Nur die Hexer... irgendwie mag blizz diese klasse. Die sind schon overpowered seit ich spiele, und egal, wie sehr blizz versucht alle klassen auszubalancieren, der Hexer blebt wie er is.

mfg
sseeker


----------



## Shadolock (11. Dezember 2007)

> Jo, würde auch sagen Hexer sind am eisten overpowered.. Frostmages derzeit zwar auch, aber das wird blizz wieder ausbessern. Nur die Hexer... irgendwie mag blizz diese klasse. Die sind schon overpowered seit ich spiele, und egal, wie sehr blizz versucht alle klassen auszubalancieren, der Hexer blebt wie er is.
> 
> mfg
> sseeker



1. Guck dir deinen Thread an bevor du ihn postest
2. Wieso soll Blizzard denn Hexer bevorzugen?

Hexer waren op, das hat sich aber derartig geändert, also zock zuerst einen bevor du hier große Sprüche lässt. Er ist zwar immer noch eine gute Klasse, ist aber in denn meisten Fälle gegen viele Klasse im Nachteil, meine Meinung.
Und nur so btw als Hexer muss mann sich schon viel mehr einfallen lassen um gut aus einem PVP Kampf herauszukommen (Fluch der Sprachen,Erschöpfung) Fear alleine genügt seit langen nicht mehr.

Achja und jede Klasse is nur so gut wie der der sie Spielt *bla bla*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far


----------



## zappenduster (11. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt hatte ich grad eben wieder so ein nettes 1on1 Stelldichein mit einem Hexer. Er lvl 39, ich 41 (Vergelter-Pala). Er fear, fear, fear, ich tot. -.- Hexenmeister ist echt so ne übelst feige Klasse. Und dass mir jetzt keiner mit der Angstblase des Paladins kommt. Diese kann er alle 5 min mal einsetzen, ein Hexer hingegen hält dich in dauerfear bis du wehrlos abkratzt...


----------



## vanHaven (11. Dezember 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Bis auf Gilden mit Altersbeschränkung völlig meine Meinung. Man spart sich damit einfach den Teil Neueinsteiger, auf den die Vorurteile zutreffen, und nimmt bewußt in Kauf, daß einem dadurch auch ein paar vernünftige Minderjährige entgehen. Nerverei und Streß durch echte Kiddys bleibt erspart und kann nicht durch die paar Vernünftigen aufgewogen werden. Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung und so.
> 
> Hab für „Ich habe nichts gegen Kinder und kann mit ihnen gut spielen“ gestimmt, auch wenn darin nicht alles steckt, was ich meine.




/signed  !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja Jungs was soll ich sagen, WL und IceMage (auch 3sec Mage genannt) is natürlich vom dmg her schon ne rein overpowered grp. Finde ich aber auch rechtens. Der WL dagegen ist auch relativ schwer zu spielen bis man ihn richtig nutzen kann.

Aber mal n andern Schnack.
Es gibt "KEINE" Klasse die mehr bevorteilter und liebkoster wurde von den machern of WoW als der Paladin. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Pala allen anderen Klassen weit vorraus und damit auf meiner HateList auf #1.

Mega Heiler, Mega DD, Angstblase, Plattenrüstung, Streitkolbenführung, Imba Buffs ... den müsste man Abstufen und die Heldenklasse Todesritter darf man für paladine nicht freigeben, das wäre glaube ich echt SKandalös!!

Beste Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (11. Dezember 2007)

Auf dem Level bleibt nem Hexer nicht so viel übrig, hier gehts überwiegend um die Lvl70 Klassen


----------



## Luminon (11. Dezember 2007)

für mich is ganzlar der hexer overpowerd weil sein scheiss viech  heals unterbrechen kann die kein normaler mensch jemals schnell genug unterbrechen könnte. 
und mal ganz ehrlich wenn ihr euch das rüstungsdesign von den Palas anschaut dann wisst ihr dass blizzard uns seit T2 nurnoch lächerlich macht...erst ne powerranger rüstung und dann rosa -lila kristallmist und t6...muss ich da wirklich noch was zu der neonröhrenrüstung sagen ?


----------



## Morcan (11. Dezember 2007)

Von welchem 





> scheiss viech


 redest du da bitte? 

Das sich Leute über Blutsauger beschweren versteh ich auch net, das macht auch nur wirklich Sinn wenn man Gebrechen skillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diese Verallgemeinerungen nerven, wir Hexer können nicht unsere Schattenfurie, die Teufelswache und z.B. instabiles Gebrechen gleichzeitig auf euch hetzen


----------



## Schwalor (11. Dezember 2007)

für mich sind es die palas in angstblase , da brauchen 3 leute ne weile den runterzukloppen aber macht halt nicht den schaden nervt nur , hexen na ja da nerven die dots kann ich mit meinem jäger gut plätten aber dann geh ich irgendwann an den dot´s drauf was nervt . 
aber im pvp is es meiner meinung nach immer das wichtigste wer den kampf anfängt .


----------



## Genomchen (11. Dezember 2007)

@Grimmroq
Die Entfesselungskunst geht nur bei Netzen und zB beim Frosten vom Mage, aber nicht bei Stuns oder dergleichen. Und wenn der Gegner (wie ich auch) das Addon Arena Master hat, dann braucht der dich garned zu sehen, der braucht einfach auf den Namen in seinem kleinen Fenster rechts klicken und hat dich im Target, obwohl du ihn garned siehst (hol dir das addon und du weißt was ich mein und wirst zB niemals wieder Target Probs haben^^)
@Luminon
Hast du jemals nen Hexer gespielt, weißt du was über den CD von dem Hund? Offensichtlich nicht. BTW der Priester kann auch ne Zaubersperre machen, ist er jetzt overpowered?
@zappenduster
Was hat das mit feige zu tun. Er hat sein Potential ausgeschöpft und dich als höher levligen besiegt, eigtl eher peinlich für dich^^

Und nochmal @ Grimmroq
Schau dir doch die ganzen AntiPosts hier an. Du musst doch zugeben, die meisten haben nicht ein vernünftiges Argument. Sie zählen seine Fähigkeiten auf, wie er sie mal wieder besiegt hat und bedenken garnicht was die eigene Klasse kann, oder sie sagen einfach mal "Hexer=OP" weil sie eh nichts gerissen bekommen, und dann natürlich gegen eine Klasse, die etwas mehr Skill abverlangt, gleich gänzlich versagen. Das ist was mich aufregt, mir macht der Hexer super Spass, aber weil die meisten das PVP spielen, als würden sie nen 3D Shooter zocken, werden Klassen so verändert, das es wieder ein bißerl einfacher wird. Warum glaubst du hat sich die 27/34/0 Skillung entwickelt? Vor den letzten paar Patches hat da keiner an Hybridskillung gedacht. Und das ist es was diese Umfrage bewirkt, dass sich die Gimps hier auslassen können, das so Posts kommen wie "der kann fearen, das nervt, der hat DoTs, schafft sie ab, der hat Blutsauger, menno". Was dabei aber nicht sichtbar wird, ist das die meisten, die hinter diesen WL=OP stecken, selbst das halbe Spiel nicht raffen, verskillt in der Gegend rumrennen und womöglich auch noch falsch Equipt sind. Mich würde mal interessieren, was ein Hunter, ein Mage oder ein Krieger dazu sagen, die in einer sagen wir 2000er Wertung sind. Sagen die das Gleiche über uns Hexer?

Und abschließend möchte ich noch sagen:
Bitte, aber gaaaannz großes Bitte, wenn ihr keinen Hexer spielt bzw die Klasse nicht kennt, dann beurteilt den auch nicht. Hexer ist keine einfach zu spielende Klasse, die Leute, die euch achso overpowered weghaun, die sind auch meistens extrem skilled und checken einfach ihren Hexer. Und dann ist es klar, das Whiner da keine Chance auf dem Schlachtfeld haben.
So long.....


----------



## zappenduster (11. Dezember 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @zappenduster
> Was hat das mit feige zu tun. Er hat sein Potential ausgeschöpft und dich als höher levligen besiegt, eigtl eher peinlich für dich^^


Ja, sehr anspruchsvolle Spielweise. fear, fear, fear, dot, dot, dot... Gehört echt 'ne Menge Grips dazu, um so ein Potential auszuschöpfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Peinlich ist es nur für Schneesturm, dass sie es seit drei Jahren nicht gebacken bekommen dem scheiß Warlock ein paar seiner Godlike-Federn zu rupfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja und noch peinlich für die Wl-Verfechter hier, die meinen, einen Wl zu spielen hätte was mit Verstand gebrauchen zu tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxtiberius (11. Dezember 2007)

Versteh ich nicht. Sind nunmal die Waffen eines Gebrechen-Hexers. Mal abgehen davon, dass es genügend Wege gibt das auszuhebeln. Was kommt als nächstes? Wollt ihr dem Krieger das Schwert wegnehmen?


----------



## Duplexhammer (11. Dezember 2007)

> BTW der Priester kann auch ne Zaubersperre machen, ist er jetzt overpowered?


Nichts gegen Einschreiten gegen unsinnige Argumentationsweise. Aber dann mit dem, im Schattenbaum
umständlich zu skillenden, Silence der (Schatten)Priester zu argumentieren hilft da wenig.



> Was dabei aber nicht sichtbar wird, ist das die meisten, die hinter diesen WL=OP stecken, selbst das halbe Spiel nicht raffen, verskillt in der Gegend rumrennen und womöglich auch noch falsch Equipt sind


Du weißt schon dass es häufig die 2on2 Erfahrungen sind und der Wl dort einfach verdammt stark ist? Ist es so schwer das zuzugeben? Also ich habe einen 70er Hm-Twink und kann schon sagen dass ich damit verdammt gute Chancen gegen die anderen Klassen habe bei gleichem Equip und für den Fall das max 1 healer/dispeller unterwegs ist. Selbst Blizz meint das 2on2 einfach nicht balanced werden kann.

Naja, wenn man gewinnt ist es immer skill...
Verliert man lag es an der flaschen Klassenkombo gegen das Gegnersetup...



> Mich würde mal interessieren, was ein Hunter, ein Mage oder ein Krieger dazu sagen, die in einer sagen wir 2000er Wertung sind. Sagen die das Gleiche über uns Hexer?


 Gut, zumindest Hunter sind in dem Bereich sehr rar gesät, was wohl daran liegt dass sie nicht genügend fähige Leute spielen.

MfG,

Huntermain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Dezember 2007)

""Die Entfesselungskunst geht nur bei Netzen und zB beim Frosten vom Mage, aber nicht bei Stuns""

ok aus den stuns kommste nicht raus, aber au der Kniesehne und den verkrüpplndem gift wenn ich mich nciht irre, und dann halt Fluch der Erschöpfung, und zusehen das man lang gewinnt^^.

ja klar, Arena master rockt als Addon, aber ehrlich gesagt ist es meiner Meinung im Umfang schon fast nen cheat, aber wenn (fast) jeder cheatet isses auch wieder egal.


----------



## Cifer182 (11. Dezember 2007)

Würd sagen eindeutig Hexenmeister....ich würd schon am liebsten die rüssi ausziehen in arena 
wenn ich das duo hexe/priester seh^^

kA die sind im Gespann einfach imba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein team: druide/mage


----------



## Carnificis (11. Dezember 2007)

Also nen Hexenmneister auf meinem lvl, also 61, hab ich im BG, wenn es 1 vs 1 hies, bis jetzt IMMER platt gemacht, nur das blöde war, dass er mich ebenfalls IMMER nach paar Sekunden mit in den Tod gerissen hat T.T


----------



## Mearana (12. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> [...]ich spiel auch ab und an mit dem Hexer von nem Kumpel, und rede auch mit wirklich guten Hexern, udn die geben selbst zu, daß sie IMBA sind, weil sie wissen das es so ist, wer als Hexer nicht zurecht komtm, kann seine klasse nicht richtig Spielen, daß ist einfach so, Frag doch mal wirklich gute Hexer,
> 
> [...]




junge juunge..leute die von sich selber "zugeben" dass sie imba sind..wo gibts denn sowas? ...krass.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (12. Dezember 2007)

da ich alle 9 klassen im pve solo spiele würde ich sagen Jäger (im pve solo!!)
mit keiner anderen klasse legt man so leicht elite Gegner die 2-3 lvl über dir sind alleine in den staub
im Gruppen spiel macht’s die Mischung wobei reine hybrid klassen Gruppen (nur dudus, schamis oder palas) sicher im Vorteil sind 
pvp ka mach ich nicht ^^


----------



## Jerlok (12. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich spiele einen Hexer und finde es gibt nur 1 sache die wirklich overpowered ist beim WL und das ist das Solarian trinket mit linkskillung hatt mein pet 400 resi auf alles Hf @ all caster 

Hexer gegen Schurke kommt immer darauf an wenn der Hexer gut equipped ist kann hexer gewinnen muss es aber nicht da ein stun stun stun stun stun Mantel der Schatten blenden stun stun schurke einen leicht beschäftigen kann .

Schafft der schurke es nicht innerhalb seiner 35 stun cd´s denn warlock zu killen ist er dran 


ich würde nie sagen wl ist fair aber das ganze balancing im pvp ist eh fürn popo 

41 ** ** skillung ist ein muss gegen dd+ Heiler combi somit fällt die sl skillung leider wieder weg


Overpowered sind aus meiner sicht

Icemage
Krieger
Schurke 
Hexer
Druiden
Schamanen


womit ich mir wieder einig mit meiner aussage bin das das balancing einfach nicht passt

das zum pvp teil

Pve

Overpowered

Druiden
3 Talenttrees die alle gut sind

1 Top Healer
2 Top Tank /guter dd
3 Moonkin ein guter moonkin macht mords schaden auch wenn die meisten noch keinen gesehen haben ich kenn 1 und der ist echt übel.


aber das ganze mimimi etc bla bringt eh nichts weint weiter rum weil euch andere im pvp verhauen und zu sagen das nen Hexer kein skill braucht ist eine einfache aussage.
Ich mein wenn ich nur gegen noobs spiele ist es auch einfach aber bei anderen muss man sich schon bisschen mehr einfallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Jerlok 10 finger tastenwarlock for life


----------



## jabi (12. Dezember 2007)

spielt überhaupt wer von euch aktiv arena??

im pvp ist der druide die einzige klasse die mal viel zu stark ist und ganz sicher net der hexer.Das prob ist einfach das die meisten druiden ihre chars einfach net beherrschen.

also informiert euch erstmal über die einzelnen klassen bevor ihr kackpenner wieder diese mimimimi "der pöse hexer is so stark" comments abliefert


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Dezember 2007)

@jabi

ganz toll, gz zum ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread der mal wieder beleidigungen ausspricht, lern erstmal dich richtig zu artikulieren (ausdrücken) dann kannste wieder mit uns reden!


""Pve

Overpowered

Druiden
3 Talenttrees die alle gut sind""

Naja nicht wirklich,d azu musste 1. Umskillen, udn 2. brauchste für jede Skillung nen eigenes Equip, wer sich das equip zusammen farmt, und so oft umskillt, was haufen kohle kostst dar ruhig "overpowert" sein, wobei er es eigentlich nicht ist, da er nur einen einzigen Skilltree geht oder hybrid Skillung hat, aber dann nicht auf jedem oder 2 Gebieten so der Oberhammer!

Hexer sind halt nicht Overpowert, aber wer seine hexer gut Spielen kann, udn anderen Klassen begegnet, die ebenfalls genauso viel Skill haben, der Wird mit dem Hexer die größten chancen gegen die meisten Klassen haben, und da geben einen die meisten Hexer, die man gut kennt, und einem damit auch die ehrliche Meinung sagen, recht!
Und wer seinen Hexer nicht in der Position SPielt ist vielleicht einfach vom Equip oder SKill noch nicht ganz so weit, um das so zu sehen


----------



## Lobgesang (12. Dezember 2007)

Jede Klasse hat ne konterklasse sozusagen, auserdem kommt es auch immer auf die Skillung an! Und seine klasse spielen zu können is auch was wert^^

Genauso sehe ich das auch! Ich habe schon einige Klassen angefangen zu zocken und festgestellt das jede klasse ihr opfer und ihre gegner hat. Find ich gut. Aber ich denke nen hexer ist schon die bösartigste klasse bei wow aber trotzdem will ich selber keinen hexer spielen, ist einfach nicht mein spieltyp...


----------



## Hashel (12. Dezember 2007)

Druiden können so mal nichts  weder arena, noch PvE (auser vllt tanken und healen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 


Aus meiner Sicht, also ich spiele einen ele Shamy, ist aufjedenfall wie viele schon sagten der Frostmagier und WL. Also wenn ein Frostmagier gut spielen kann, dann überhaupt keine Chance, aber die meisten können es. Bei WL...nun ja, fluch der sprachen, pet drauf, fear und zack, nix möglich.


VOTE FOR NERF


----------



## Genomchen (12. Dezember 2007)

@Duplexhammer
Also....selbst wenn der Priester das kompliziert in seinem Talenttree skillen muss, er kanns, ich als Hexer nicht. pawned
Und klar, wir Hexer haben gegen jeeeedddeeee Klasse den Megavorteil, deshalb sind wir ja auch die Heldenklasse im WoW, nicht?!! Ich geb dir ein paar Beispiele, und du sagst mir mal, wie du auf diese sehr oft anzutreffenden Gegner als Hexer mit einem mittelwertigen PVP Equip reagierst (und sag mir nicht, ganz klar, die hau ich um^^):
OffWarri vs Hexer?
Schurke vs Hexer?
Icemage vs. Hexer?
BM Hunter vs. Hexer?
Du siehst also, man kann bei weitem nicht von "overpowered" reden, da ich im 1on1 nur zu 50:50 gegen oben genannte Klassen wirklich gewinne, außer das Gegenüber ist ein Vollpfosten-eBay-Char-Käufer. Klar geb ich zu, das der Hexenmeister eine starke Klasse ist, aber ich kann dir mit Sicherheit sagen, dass er keine drei-Tasten-Klasse ist, und in sofern hoff ich auch das keiner auf dich hört, weil du mit solche Aussagen diese Klasse zu etwas degradierst, was einfach nicht stimmt. Ich hab mir nicht umsonst Bongos geladen, weil meine Buttons nichtmehr gereicht haben. Sprich, geh mal zum Ausbilder, oder Skill mal deine Punkte, weil ich glaub du hast da was übersehen^^ Aber ich geb dir ein Beispiel: Gestern sind wir (SP,WL) auf eine Mage Kombo getroffen. Beide hatten Null PVP Zeugs an, waren mit dem Eisschatenset unterwegs, etc. Die haben meinen Partner praktisch geonehitet, dann hab ich angefangen und die so richtig auseinandergenommen(Und zwar mit dem von euch so bliebten fear dotdotdot   fear dotdotdot...^^). Klar beschweren sich dann solche Leute, der Hexer sei Overpowered, bedenken aber nicht, dass sie mit null PVP Sachen gegen jemanden verlieren, der mittlerweile doch ein recht normales mittelwertiges PVP Set hat. Und dann kommen genau solche Leute und beschweren sich. Wenn man schon Arena spielen will, dann muss man mit allem - auch nem WL - rechnen und sich im voraus darauf einstellen. Das einzige was man sagen kann, und da geb ich dir Recht, 2on2 ist nicht wirklich balanced. Aber das liegt nicht nur am Hexer. Wäre dieser nämlich overpowered, dann würde ich mich doch als Hexer im Grunde nur durch die Arenen langweilen und wüßte schon im voraus, dass ich gewonnen hab, und das ist bei weitem nicht so.
Und vergiss nicht, dass du als Hexer in der Arena meistens Focus bist. Ich hab gestern erst wieder meinen Frust Abend gehabt. Von 24 Spielen war ich bei gut 20 Spielen das Focus Target und war oft nach ein paar Sekunden weg. Ist auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn ein OffWarri und Schurke auf dich einprügeln. Zwar haben wir oft gewonnen, weil mein Partner das noch irgendwie gerissen hat, aber von OP hab ich gestern nix gespürt. Dein Beispiel mit dem 2on2 ist in sofern nur zu 50% zutreffend, da ich irgendwie meisten auf ne DD Kombo treffe, komisch.


----------



## Bananabill (12. Dezember 2007)

Hexer ,da er auf alles ne antwort hat ausser auf nen guten ms Krieger.


----------



## Premutos (17. Dezember 2007)

Bananabill schrieb:


> Hexer ,da er auf alles ne antwort hat ausser auf nen guten ms Krieger.


Das die Leute hier immer irgendeinen Müll schreiben müssen, ohne vorher gelesen zu haben... einfach nur lächerlich solche Aussagen...


----------



## ApoY2k (17. Dezember 2007)

Premutos schrieb:


> Das die Leute hier immer irgendeinen Müll schreiben müssen, ohne vorher gelesen zu haben... einfach nur lächerlich solche Aussagen...


Sagte der Hexer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Premutos (17. Dezember 2007)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> Sagte der Hexer...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig! und als Hexer sollte man wissen, wie es um die eigene Klasse steht im 1on1! Im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen Kriegern, die behaupten, der Hexer hat auf alles ausser ihm ne Antwort...


----------



## Aiont (17. Dezember 2007)

ich wird klar meinen, hexer und (holy) pala


----------



## Zermeran (17. Dezember 2007)

Naja, hast du schon mal gesehen, wie ein Verstärkerschamane, der am besten noch Schafrichter (jajaja, leider schon generft) mit purge,kampfrausch, sturmschlag nen WL wegbürstet??

der hat überhaupt keine chance, sein fear zu casten, und wenns doch einmal klappt, Insignie und weg ist er :-)


----------



## Kujon (17. Dezember 2007)

Lucoire schrieb:


> Owerpowered sind wenige Klassen...
> Hexer beispielsweise haben extrem viele Möglichkeiten, Schaden zu machen, Gegner zu Beschäftigen usw... was aber nichts daran ändert, dass der Char erst dann WIRKLICH stark wird, wenn der Spieler diese Möglichkeiten auch beherrscht.
> 
> Ich meine, ich finds z.B. peinlich, wenn ein Fury-Warrior auf meiner Heiligpriesterin rumhaut und mich nicht unter 90% HP bringt (hab doch nur Shield + Renew gemacht)



schon mal ein warri gespielt? ohne wut, wenig damage; dank deinem schild macht der warri wenig schaden=wenig wut...zudem ist es die am meisten equip-abhängige klasse - warri mit mittelmässiger waffe hats schonmal viel schwerer, ein holy- oder disziplin priester, welcher sein schild aktiviert hat, zu kloppen; aber hat er wut, dann gn8^^

aber zum thema: nerv warlocks? hmm...nä! dann wirds ja noch einfacher mit meinem krieger, die wl zu verhauen^^ - man sollte einfach immer was zu essen dabei haben, damit man nach dem kampf die dots mit futter neutralisieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



generell gibts für jede klasse eine gegenklasse, gegen die man es sehr schwer hat - da kommts dann schwer auf den eigenen und den skill des gegners an


----------



## Thug (17. Dezember 2007)

Therulas schrieb:


> Interessant, 50% der Stimmen halten Hexenmeister für overpowered
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hmm finds auch komisch, soviele finden den hexer imba... Ok, ich bin Frostmage, aber  ich  und auch meine Arenakollegen  finden zur Zeit den Druiden ziemlich overpowered >_>  Wenn der Druide  einiger maßen  zoggen kann  ist das echt ätzend im Arenakampf,  Hotten..weglaufen..  von einer  form in die andere shiften und schön alles dispellen instant, ich finds lachhaft...  bin auf jeden fall für ne casttime  bei gestalt wechseln, höchstens unten im feralbaum  wegskillbar oder so in die richtung, kann so nicht weitergehen  :>


----------



## ApoY2k (17. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt schon Situationen, bei denen ich an dem Balancing der Hexenmeister zweifle. Da sich die aber hauptsächlich aufs PvP beschränken, ist mir das relativ wurscht! ^^


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2007)

Diese Umfrage ist lachhaft. Wer behauptet nen Freunde zu haben, die meinen dass ihr Hexer tatsächlich Imba sind und damit Overpowered wären, ticken mal ned ganz richtig, wer sagt schon von sich selbst, er sei Imba, einfach lachhaft. Und wer meint, dass ein Hexer im 1vs1 so unschlagbar ist, der hat einfach nicht viel Ahnung von seiner Klasse. Und wer behauptet, es brauche nicht viel Verstand nen Hexer zu spielen, der hat mal einfach garkeine Ahnung, und sollte nicht so große Töne spucken á là "...fear dotdotdotdot fear dotdotd...". 
Ich verzieh mich aus der jämmerlichen Umfrage und wünsche den Kiddies noch viel Spass beim rumgeheule.
In dem Sinne.....Peace


----------



## Thug (17. Dezember 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Diese Umfrage ist lachhaft. Wer behauptet nen Freunde zu haben, die meinen dass ihr Hexer tatsächlich Imba sind und damit Overpowered wären, ticken mal ned ganz richtig, wer sagt schon von sich selbst, er sei Imba, einfach lachhaft. Und wer meint, dass ein Hexer im 1vs1 so unschlagbar ist, der hat einfach nicht viel Ahnung von seiner Klasse. Und wer behauptet, es brauche nicht viel Verstand nen Hexer zu spielen, der hat mal einfach garkeine Ahnung, und sollte nicht so große Töne spucken á là "...fear dotdotdotdot fear dotdotd...".
> Ich verzieh mich aus der jämmerlichen Umfrage und wünsche den Kiddies noch viel Spass beim rumgeheule.
> In dem Sinne.....Peace


sehr konstruktiv das ganze,  aber den Comment hättest dir auch aufm klo aus der fott drücken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was macht nen Hexer denn schon großartiges im PvP ausser  /target xy   und  ein dot nach den anderen drauf hauen? nen bolt casten  gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist ja schön und gut,  ich reg  mich auch mehr über dudus auf,  wundert mich nur warum ich da der einzige bin,  hat wohl noch keiner nen guten dudu als  gegner  gehabt  in der arena, hexer sind da eher das kleinere übel^^


----------



## eXonom (17. Dezember 2007)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Ich als Krieger bin natürlich gegen mages (vor allem frost... kaum ne chance wenn insignie im cooldown is, auch mit insignie, sobald dann noch einmal erfrierung procct bin ich tot) aufgeschmissen, vote aber für jäger... weil jäger eigentlich kaum ne "konterklasse" haben, hab schon mit wl, mit schurke, mit mage und eben als warri gegen sie gespielt... und wenn die einigermassen spielen können wirst du so lang gekitet (iwie is man gegen hunter immer geslowed... zurechtstutzen und so...) bis du liegst... die dots vom wl machen nich so viel dmg wie n hunter mit pet (hexer pet macht nich wirklich viel dmg... verführung is auch nich sooo imba) und den wl kriegt man VIEL schneller down wenn man ihn einmal beim casten unterbricht... naja, beim hunter is nich viel mit unterbrechen...





LoooL


Hunter hat gegen einen Destrohexer NULL Chance !!!

Ich sag nur DOT DOT DOT und  Feuerbrand , Schattenblitz , HUnterfearn  Feuersbrunst und alle 8 sek ein Instant Shadowball wenn du sein Pet am ARsch hast !!

WL vs Warri     WL hat in wirklich keit keine chance ! ausser du verbockst es als warri und nutzt deine skills ned !!  Deathwish  , Bersiwut  , tollkühnheit 

 WL vs Shurke :  auf Stun warten , 2 -3 mal hauen lassen   , INsignie  Todesmantel...Fear und gut ist !!!


WL vs MAge : kann i ned viel dazu sagen !! aber denke das der WL den kürzerren zieht !


in wirklichkeit kommt nur auf den skill an


----------



## Hendric (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo 

Also ersma bin ich schurke und ich wed andauernt von (Tauren) Kriegern einfach umgenietet. 3-4 schläge und meine Elfe is kaputt. Hesenmeister mach ich dagegen leicht platt - ist ein spaß für mich.
Was aber noch ätzend is, sind Holy palas - die machen zwar keinen schaden (lol) aber die bekommt man auch nicht weg. letztens im alterac hab ich mit nem anderen schurken versucht einen down zu bekommen.
Lichtblitz - Lichtblitz - Lichtblitz....  Naja, onkel Barlow sagt ja: "einfach wie bellende Yorkshire Terrier behandeln - einfach ignorieren!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greez Elles


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2007)

@Thug
Und du kannst einfach mal deine G-Thug-Fott halten, denn du hast scheinbar nicht meine Vorposts auf den letzten paar Seiten gelesen-.- 
Ein Hexer macht wesentlich mehr als nur seine DoTs setzen, oder anders gesagt, was glaubst du was wir machen, da stehen, unsere DoTs setzen und dann warten bis was passiert, hey (nicht an dich) ihr glaubt doch ned allesamt, dass wir Hexer ne simple Klasse sind lol wozu gibts den Affli/Dämo/Destro Baum, bei dem jede Skillung anders gespielt wird? Beim einen Baum hau ich im Grunde nur DoTs raus, bei dem anderen Baum hab ich ein Pet um das ich mich zusätzlich kümmern muss und beim letzten Baum muss ichs schaffen Casts durchzubekommen. Aber daran denkt von euch keiner, ihr denkt nur daran wie ihr immer verreckt und warum verreckt ihr....."mmööö da steht schonwieder ein Hexer...tu ich einfach mal nix, der is ja eh so IMBA, hab ich bei buffed gelesen.....also ich zieh mich jetzt mal nackig aus....", weil ihr nur rumheult an statt euch zu wehren. Und ein wehrloses Opfer ist nunmal einfach zu schlagen und wir werden durch so ein rumgetue OP, oder wie????? Wieoft erlebe ichs, dass der Gegner nachdem ich den ersten Fear gesetzt hab die Insignie oder sontwas zündet, mir nen CC draufhaut und mich dann schön bearbeitet. Ihr habt einfach nicht das PVP drauf, weil ihr immer nur levelt, oder questet und dann mal nebenbei gegen Leute schnell mal nen Kampf macht, die eure und vor allem ihre Klasse sehr gut kennen. Klar verliert ihr da gegen nen Hexer. Und kommt mir ned mit "..jjaaa, aber der Fear von dem..." Ich scheiss was auf den Fear. Meine Fähigkeit Fear nutz ich zB nur dann, wenn ich seh auf herkömmliche DMG-Weise will er ned verrecken und macht zuviel DMG auf mich, dann versuch ich mich mit nem Fear zu retten und warum mach ich das? Weil jeder verdammte PVPler einfach weiß, das wir Hexer das machen und schonmal drauf eingestellt ist gefeart zu werden und das seinem Partner sagt, der sich auch drauf einstellt, sprich sie bereiten den Mauszeiger auf die Insignie vor, oder der fear wird gedispellt. Aber immer schön rumheulen mühäöäääääää der pöössse pööösse Hexer. Ich sag nur Pech gehabt, ist er zu stark, seid ihr zu schwach.
Und ja, ich finde auch das Dudus echt mies sind im PVP, aber ich finde sie auch ned OP. Im Team gegeneinander findet sich IMMER ein Weg gegen einen Hexer oder Dudu. Und so ist WoW auch gedacht, im Team zu kämpfen. Sonst hätte es schon längst ein-Mann-Inis, 1v1 Arena, etc gegeben.
So far...ich hab schonwieder zu diesem Thread geschrieben, obwohl ich...ach Wayne...hey ich mach mir nem Kopf wegen einer Heuler-Com..lol...denkt was ihr wollt über den Hexer oder ach so overpowered Klassen, Blizz wird eh machen was sie wollen und zum Glück nicht das, was hier manche schreiben.....
Ja ich weiß Dalmus...mein Herz^^

@eXonom
Finde mal nen Detrohexer im PVP^^ Das ist die nichtsbringendste Skillung überhaupt, da der Hexer dabei von seinen Crits lebt, die aber bei ner Abhärtung von 350+ fürn Popo sind. Und du vergisst, dass nachdem du den Schurken gefeart hast er auch ne Insignie hat, dann hast du ihm vlt drei DoTs gesetzt, na und, dann macht er Schattenmantel hat keinen DoT mehr drauf und ist 8sec Zauberimmun, also kannste einpacken. Und btw, lies mal was dein Nachposter geschrieben hat und dann verbesser mal deinen Post, viel Spass^^

Edit:
Und ihr geht alle immer von nem Hexer aus, der absolut das nonplusultra Equip hat und so wie das klingt gegen nen "Unterequippten" kämpft. Stellt euch mal vor, ihr hättet das, was man zur Zeit an PVP Zeugs kriegen kann, incl aller enchants und Sockel, etc und würdet gegen einen gleichwertigen Hexer kämpfen, da schaut das alles wieder gaaaannz anders aus. Aber ihr geht davon aus  "...ich grad 70 geworde huhuhu...ahhh ein voll S3 Hexer nukked mich huhuhu....er is Overpowered...huhuhuuu...." (Huhuuhuhu=Affengeräusch).


----------



## Ishvara (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab schon einige Klassen gespielt auf 70, darunter auch ein Warlock. 
Und ich kann nur sagen, dass jede Klasse seine Vorzüge und Nachteile hat. 
Jede Klasse hat seine Furcht- und Opferklassen. 
Bei jeder Klasse spielt die Skillung und Gear ein riesige Rolle.  Jeder  der behauptet das Warlock atm op ist bekommt von mir ein fettes l2p....


----------



## Roadjoker (17. Dezember 2007)

Deshalb heißt er ja auch Hexenmeister und nicht Magier^^.

Bis auf seinen Fear hat der Hexer nichts womit er sich zur Wehr setzen kann. Die Dot wenn auch instant 

wirken alle nur über Zeit, bedeutet bekomm ich den Gegner nicht ins Fear ist ende im Gelände mit dem

Hexer. Im PvP läuft das jetzt nicht mehr mit Fear und drauf was geht, jetzt muß man schon sehen das man 

sich nicht gerade im Sichtfeld rumtummelt sondern schön aus dem Hinterhalt dot´s verteilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder wenn geskillt einfach in die massen von Gegnern springen und Schreckensgeheul anwerfen, sieht 

immer wieder Geil aus wie die alle die Beine in die Hand nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Hexer sind böse und muß so sein !


----------



## Enkelz (17. Dezember 2007)

Arkoras schrieb:


> ... ABER: WArten wir mal auf WotLK, denn ich fürchte der Deathknight wird auch owerpowered werden, weil 1) Sie ist ne "Heldenklasse", ich weiss das soll nichts heißen aber trozdem, man wird ja eine Quest für die Klasse machen müssen und das wird auch sicher keine einfache und wer macht schon ne Quest, wenn man nichts gutes bekommt und 2) Da sie ja den Todesritter als einzige Klasse rausbringen, haben sie natürlich auch mehr Zeit, um seine Fähigkeiten zu entwickeln...



Muss dazu sagen, das der eig nur wirklich overpowered ist, wenn du mit dem neuen Kampfsystem das der Deathknight mitbringt auch umgehen kannst. Sowie viele auch sagen (bin ich auch der Meinung) entweder ballert man alles weg was man kann und steht nachher dumm da weil er keine Runen (oder was das auch sein soll^^) mehr hat (denke da an PvE vorallem) oder du benutz sie nur wenns eng wird oder ähnliches. Also gehst "sparsam" mit denen um.
Der Junge wird bestimmt am Anfang net leicht zu zocken sein =)

MFG


----------



## KORNMASTER (17. Dezember 2007)

also ich zocke schon lang (und gut) mit meinem frostmage und muss zugeben außer gg hexer mit ihrem hündchen da hab ich gg keine klasse probs ...ja hin und wieder kommt mal ein rouge vorbei der ganz schön nerven kann,geht aber trotzdem meistens down^^ ansonsten wüsste ich keine klasse die op wäre ps:ich liebe warris im duell^^,gott manchmal tun mir die teilweise sogar echt leid


----------



## Premutos (18. Dezember 2007)

KORNMASTER schrieb:


> also ich zocke schon lang (und gut) mit meinem frostmage und muss zugeben außer gg hexer mit ihrem hündchen da hab ich gg keine klasse probs ...ja hin und wieder kommt mal ein rouge vorbei der ganz schön nerven kann,geht aber trotzdem meistens down^^ ansonsten wüsste ich keine klasse die op wäre ps:ich liebe warris im duell^^,gott manchmal tun mir die teilweise sogar echt leid


?
Gut ich selbst hab jetzt keine Frost, aber die Schurken jammern doch eigentlich immer über die Frosties... wie kann dann ein Schurke schwer sein? Einfrieren und zuballern?!
Btw (jetzt nicht speziell an Kornmaster gerichtet) Mages sind für mich als Hexer so ziemlich die einzige Klasse, bei der ich zu 100%  von einem Win ausgehe...von wegen Hexer=op... lachhaft


----------



## se_BASTET (18. Dezember 2007)

schere, stein, papier prinzip...
jede klasse ist stark wenn man sie richtig einsetzt.
und hexer hat zb gegen mich als schurke kaum noch chancen, stuns und cos verhindern dots.
bloss mist wenn er sein unsichtbarkeits entdecken hat und man nicht first hit bekommt.


----------



## Wargath (18. Dezember 2007)

Der Thread ist zwar ein einziger Flamebait aber ich gebe mal meinen Senf dazu und sage: Frostmage.


----------



## Wolaa (23. Dezember 2007)

oje immer diese heulerei^^

hatte auch mal nen hexer, die sind einfach zu spielen ja,
aber net einfach "richtig" zu spielen
genauso ist es bei allen klassen, wer seine klasse gut beherrscht
kann damit so ziemlich alles platt machen, wer hier rumheult
die sind so "overpowert" der kann einfach nur seine klasse net spielen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (29. Dezember 2007)

Hab ne nette Geschichte, danach sag noch wer, Hexer seien nicht overpowered. Die Geschichte ist 100% wahr, auch wenn sie von nem Kumpel kommt, ich saß daneben, als er das gemacht hat.

Folgendes Szenario:
Mein Kumpel (50er Hexer) kommt grad aus Booty Bay raus, der wird er von nem ?? Schurken angegriffen (vermutlich 70). Was macht er? Opfert Schlumpf, feart Schurken, DoT, Fear, DoT, Fear, DoT, Fear, DoT, Fear, Aderlass, Fear, DoT, Fear usw. Ich sag nur eins: der Schurke war tot!


----------



## thereallogan (30. Dezember 2007)

ganz klar liegts hauptsächlich vom können des spielers ab. also ich spiel nen pala ,wenns en hexenmeister schafft mich zu fearen hab ich meistens schon so gut wie verloren,aba wenn ich in nahkampfreichweite komme und draufkloppen kann ist der sieg mein. finde es also alles in allem sehr ausbalanciert.


----------



## Hamy (30. Dezember 2007)

ich HASSE es gegen schurken und palas zu spielen..
schurke -> dauerstunn und weg :E
palas -> bis auf 10% runter kloppen lassen.. angstblase rein und hoch heilen -.- wenn man dann kein mana mehr hat ist man down :-/


----------



## Kleinlaut (30. Dezember 2007)

Am besten finde ich bei der Umfrage den Punkt: Alle Klassen sind gleich...  lol
Jede Klasse hat mind. einen "Angstgegner" und genau bei denen muss man halt mal genauer hinschauen und seine Spielweise optimieren. Huch ..ich kann Klasse xy nicht mehr im vorbeigehen umhauen....Blizz so geht das net, ihr müsst die runter schrauben, wozu bezahl ich euch... usw. usw. Ich mag es nicht mehr hören/lesen.

Also wenn hier was op ist, dann die Aussage von Blizz, daß sie am balance arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

juten Rutsch


----------



## xFraqx (30. Dezember 2007)

Man kann mit jeder Klasse jede Klasse besiegen. Es gibt keine imba Klasse , die Klasse ist nur so gut wie der Spieler dahinter. Nehmen wir mal zusammen worüber sich jeder beschwert :

- Schamane : olo windfury crittet so hoch und frostschock nerf !
- Rogue : mimimi die können stunlock undso nerf !
- Warlock : lol dots und deathcoil nerf !
- Paladin : rofl angstblase noob !
- Priester : scheiss disc priest , an dem geh ich dauernd oom und der geht nicht down
- Krieger : rofl imba ms - whirlwind harmstring bot
- Magier : wasserele , frostnova , eislanze und eisbarriere rofl nerf !
- Druide : DIE imbaklasse überhaupt ! Cyclone , Whirlwind omg nerf !
- Jäger : wtf imba scatter shot und arkaner schuss lol gezielter schuss crittet immer so hoch !

Man kann diese Attacken mit beinah JEDER Klasse kontern , warum regt ihr euh auf. 

Ich zitiere hier immer gerne :

"Stein is imba , Papier ist balanced !" Sprach die Schere.


----------



## Zaknafain1987 (30. Dezember 2007)

Boa ich versteh garnet warum ihr alle meint WL´s sind so imba! ja ich spiel einen und wenn ich im av bin gibt es genug klassen die mich sowas von auseinander nehmen. ich hab einfach kaum ein chance gegen schurken weil die mich im dauer stun halten, off krieger machen so vie dmg das ich garnet zum fearen kommen und wenn doch wechseln sie die stellung und sind immun, BM hunter sind ebenfalls immun gegen fear wenn sie wildes herz anschmeissen und machen mich dann ziemlich schnell plat, pala´s schmeisen angstblase an und hauen mich dann um. und ich könnte so mit den restlichen k´lassen fortfahren denkt ma darüber nach


----------



## Eaglewdw (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich behaupte mal, dass die Umfrage eindeutig zeigt, welche Klasse overpowered ist (natürlich nach Meinung der Spieler, die sich ja am besten auskennen müssten).

Und grad als Magier (=ich) hast du gegen net Soullink-Hexer eigentlich keine chance (außer wenn der gar nix kann).

Aber eigentlich ist jeder Klasse schlagbar, die eine halt einfacher als die andere. Das ist halt das Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip von Blizzard, und es wäre auch langweilig, wenn alle Klassen gleich wären.

Also noch viel Spaß beim Zocken...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2007)

Zaknafain1987 schrieb:


> Boa ich versteh garnet warum ihr alle meint WL´s sind so imba! ja ich spiel einen und wenn ich im av bin gibt es genug klassen die mich sowas von auseinander nehmen. ich hab einfach kaum ein chance gegen schurken weil die mich im dauer stun halten, off krieger machen so vie dmg das ich garnet zum fearen kommen und wenn doch wechseln sie die stellung und sind immun, BM hunter sind ebenfalls immun gegen fear wenn sie wildes herz anschmeissen und machen mich dann ziemlich schnell plat, pala´s schmeisen angstblase an und hauen mich dann um. und ich könnte so mit den restlichen k´lassen fortfahren denkt ma darüber nach



Ja meine ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Krieger zerfetzen mich.
Schurken töten mich.
BMJäger ignorieren einmal 100% meiner Verteidigungsmöglichkeiten und töten mich dann.
DW-Schamanen und Vergelter können (!) mich innerhalb ein paar Sekunden umkritten.
Gegen den Rest habe ich eigentlich gute Chancen.
-> 3 "Keine CHance" Gegner, 2 Gegner welche Luckabhängig sind, der Rest ist 50/50 bis easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde Krieger "imba" - was die Für Crits raus hauen, und wieviel Leben die haben, MS, AoE Angriffe (SS, WW) - aus meiner Sicht zu stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robin1993 (30. Dezember 2007)

das lol wie schreibt da einer eis magier so ein quatsch 
und hir mein vile hexer okd an spiel mall eben einen  schnell 70 und werd der beste pvp hexer da allso es komtm drauf an was der hexer da  macht und geskillt ist  aber  ein muss mans agen   ich emin dei ahebnd och so galdi1 oder 2 hand schuhe wo  man eine 50% schongs hattd en gegner weiter zu 4  auch wen er schaden bekotmm wieso geitb es das ncith auch für magier 50% länger ind er frostnova dan wäre der magie rüber powerd :-D


----------



## Sheed (30. Dezember 2007)

> wenn man seine klasse spielen kann ist jeder overpowerd..



Richtig!

Auch in der Arena ist ein Hexer mit der richtigen Kombination nicht overpowerd - Nehme man einen Magier + Pala und die Dots sind Geschichte!

Wieder mal ein Sinnlos-Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/close pls


----------



## theriggiboy (30. Dezember 2007)

Also ich zocke einen Schurken und wenn ich mich von hinten anschleichen kann und dann Fießer Trick bzw Hinterhalt draufklopp ist der Stoffi meistens tod aber der Krieger hält immer alles aus^^
Außerdem die Dotts kann ein Schurke mit ähm... ähm... hab vergessen , aber mit einer Fähigkeit kann der Schkure die Dotts bannen und für 4Sekunden hat er 90% mehr Chance Zauber des Gegners zu ignoirieren^^
die Fähigkeit hat eine Minute Ablingzeit.


Muhahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eaglewdw (30. Dezember 2007)

Zez schrieb:


> Ich finde Krieger "imba" - was die Für Crits raus hauen, und wieviel Leben die haben, MS, AoE Angriffe (SS, WW) - aus meiner Sicht zu stark
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Krieger sind extremst equipabhängig, und den Krieger als AoE-Klasse zu bezeichen, finde ich auch _ein wenig _übertrieben....

wenn du mit nem Krieger 70 wirst, bist du erst mal für alle ein Opfer. Mit einem Hexer siehts da schon bissle anders aus, da musst du dich vor einigen Klassen nicht verstecken, egal welches Equip die haben...


----------



## Korgor (30. Dezember 2007)

robin1993 schrieb:


> das lol wie schreibt da einer eis magier so ein quatsch
> und hir mein vile hexer okd an spiel mall eben einen  schnell 70 und werd der beste pvp hexer da allso es komtm drauf an was der hexer da  macht und geskillt ist  aber  ein muss mans agen   ich emin dei ahebnd och so galdi1 oder 2 hand schuhe wo  man eine 50% schongs hattd en gegner weiter zu 4  auch wen er schaden bekotmm wieso geitb es das ncith auch für magier 50% länger ind er frostnova dan wäre der magie rüber powerd :-D


Und jetzt nochmal pls auf Deutsch, hrhr


----------



## entrúst (30. Dezember 2007)

also ich persönlich finde das es immer auf den gegner ankommt, in wie fern man overpowered ist..ich spiele nen hexer sowie krieger aktiv, habe noch nen frostmage und nen diszipriest und muss sagen, mit warri charge ich an( auch meistens ice-mages ), und die sind tod bevor sie 1 mal frosten können, allerdings gibts auch fälle wo du nur gefreezt bist und du bist halt eben weg ,da bringt spellreflection auch nix mehr. hexer ist auch nicht wirklich overpowered, spielt mal nen 45/5/11 hexer oder destru hexer..kriegste von warris schnell aufs maul. als 24/37 allerdings wirds schon enger, wobei da der dmgoutput fehlt. hat halt alles seine nachteile..und übrigens, das icemages nix aushalten is schwachsinn, spiele mit einem im 3n3 der 450 abhärtung hat, 11.k life etc.pp..der hält einiges aus.

dudu ist wie ich finde auch etwas imbalanced, kommste ja nich dran, die kiten dich solange bist du entweder tod oder kein bock mehr hast, oder sie oom sind.

ich finde shadowpriest teilweise auch overpowered, besonders der hohe burst dmg nervt manchmal echt, wie schnell da 14 k life weggeburnt sind..

aber pvp generell ist stark stark equip abhängig, und besonder skillabhängig.

und zum jäger..hat weder gegen mein hexer(derzeit deepdot geskillt) weder noch gegen mein warri ne chance..selbst wo sie jetzt verbessert wurden..kriegen dots drauf, dc drauf, fear und fertig.

als warri..? keine chance gegen jäger? oh man..der, der das gesagt hat, sollte schnell mal /chardelete eintippen :X

greetz


----------



## Eaglewdw (30. Dezember 2007)

ich kanns nur nochmal sagen: Die Abstimmung ist (meines Erachtens nach) EINDEUTIG.

da muss sich auch kein Hexer rausreden, und sagen "oh wir Hexer sind ja soooo schlecht". Soll sich lieber mal freuen, dass er so ne starke Klasse gewählt hat.


----------



## DaMosha (30. Dezember 2007)

Also in der Arena find ich zZ Schurken und Magier sehr enrvig, sie bekommen zwar gut Dmg ab, aber haben viele möglichkeiten für eine gewisse zeit dmgimmun zu werden (oder fast^^) zB durch nen Eisblock / SdS / evasion / CloS dadurch geben sie ihren heilern die Chance einen kritischen moment (zb nen silence) zu überleben.


----------



## DaMosha (30. Dezember 2007)

Sheedkiller schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> Auch in der Arena ist ein Hexer mit der richtigen Kombination nicht overpowerd - Nehme man einen Magier + Pala und die Dots sind Geschichte!
> 
> ...



2er team? eismager+pala vs Hexer+Heiler (zB Pala)?

Wenn die wirklich alles dispellen wollen, lol.

1. Wenig dps vom Mage da er am dispeln ist
2. Mage / Pala gehen fix oom weil sie am dispellen sind
3. Pala vom Mage kann net trinken wegen Hexerpet.

________

Spätestens nach nen paar min sind mage+paladin oom und das Hexerteam gewinnt.
Der Hexer ist immer sehr stark in der Arena, besonders wenn seine Mates gut sind, es gibt keine Atikombo zum Hexer sondern maximal eine zu dem Setup mit dem der Hexer spielt, zB Pala Hexer vs Drui Hexer.


----------



## henny02 (30. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt keine Klasse die stärker ist als die andere.
Sollte es doch so sein kommt einfach ein Patch der das wieder ändert.

Oder ihr könnt die Klassse einfach nicht spielen, versucht doch dann mal eine andere.


----------



## xXallianz4everXx (30. Dezember 2007)

Naja also ich würde nicht unbedingt sagen das warlocks overpowered sind, aber was bringt es einem hexer in pvp wenn er mich mit flüchen zuhaut dann selber stirbt und ich 1 minute später sterbe er is trotzdem tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja JÄGER ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg alli4ever


----------



## GobliN (30. Dezember 2007)

Das hier ist doch eifnach nur ein riesengrosser mimimi -Thread.

Ich find Def Tanks overpowered!

Besonders im PvP.!!!


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (30. Dezember 2007)

PvE Overpowerd gibt es nicht hab das bei durchblättern irgendwo gelesen^^

PvP Technisch, naja wie  die Mehrheit schon sagt Hexenmeister sind nahe zu lächerlich overpowerd, und der Hexer muss dazu nicht mal spielen können. Hexer mit 400+ Abhärtung und 12 k life und mehr , sry is nen witz und bleibt einer, unkillbar und hat man ihn einmal auf  10 % kommt von irgendwo her nen Blutelf-paldin angesprungen wie nen  schimpanse mit ausgerengtem rückenwirbel, und klatscht SdS drauf und heilt hoch.

Hexenmeister mit ihren Schattenzwirn-set dagegen sind schon etwas angenehmen, Hinterhalt, Verstümmeln, Ausweiden und das wars.


Eismagier,  auch eine PvP klasse die keinen Skill erfordert, Eisbarriere, Frostnova, Eislanze Spammen, Elementar gibt support, und zur not Eisblock, Blinzeln, Kälteeinbruch, Frostnova, Eislanze Spammen, dabei son bissl bescheuert hin und her hüpfen damit man auch wie nen Pro-Gamer aussieht und gut is ^^


Haette da noch ne 3 Klasse zum flamen^^

Healdruiden, brauchen nicht casten um die HP bei 100 % zu halten, zur not eben schnell Teddy verwandeln oder  Reisegestalt und weglaufen, Stopen kann man sie ja nicht brauchen ja nur switchen. Als Krönenden abschluss  setzen wir mal alles und Jeden in den Wirbelwind und siehe da  das kann man sogar 10+ mal machen ohne das wer immun wird.

Aber Hexer und Druiden waren schon immer Blizzards lieblinge, achja von den Spielt fast jeder selber Hexenmeister^^


----------



## Scorgler (30. Dezember 2007)

JEDE Klasse hat gegen JEDE Klasse seine vor - UND Nachteile weshalb man mit der einen Klasse keine Change gegen eine andere hat. ES WÄRE AUCH LANGWEILIG WENN JEDER JEDEN LOCKER KILLEN KÖNNTE!!
EIn Hexer hat zum Beispiel nicht ganz so gute Karten gegen einen Schurken, der Krieger hat gegen Fernkämpfer seine Probleme.
Die Meisten Hxenmeister sind diese Full Gladi S3 Imba Hexer und dann braucht ihr euch auch ned zu Wunder das ihr gegen solche Verliert.
Meiner MEinung nach sollte der Paladin noch balanziert werden da der mitlerweile gegen 5 Leute gewinnen kann wenn er seine Bubble an macht und dann seinen Damage raushaut statt des Ruhesteins.

MfG


----------



## Dunham (30. Dezember 2007)

lol, alle finden hexer owerpowert... echt arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
man kann mit jeder klasse gut gespielt eine andere klasse killen. außerdem ist 1on1 nicht alles. ich kann als mage auch sagen dudu ist owerpowert nur weil cih sie nicht downbekomme. dafür sind dudus sonst recht benachteiligt wenns ums solo pve geht etc.
jede klasse hat ihre stärken und schwächen. wenn man die schwächen seines gegners kennt, kann man sie aussspielen...
also jede klasse ist gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (30. Dezember 2007)

Zez schrieb:


> Ja meine ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Omg...

Wenn dich Krieger zerfetzen biste offensichtlich einer von den 100 Resilence - 8k HP Opfern. An denen hat der Krieger seine Freude. Schau dir mal an was ein Krieger an einem Disc Priest mit 15k HP und 450 Resilence macht. Wenns hochkommt schaffste da 700er - 800er Crits.


----------



## Lewa (30. Dezember 2007)

kommt auf den skill und das eq an größtenteils an...aber ich find krieger krass


----------



## Adonde (30. Dezember 2007)

Außer Hexer find ich Dudu( noch nicht so häufig genannt) auch noch recht Stark (nicht overpowered) hab selber einen und gegen die meisten Klassen ists recht einfach zu gewinnen...ach ja und gerade im solo pve wie jemand eingeworfen hatte schafft man als Dudu oft Quests die für Gruppen gedacht sind(Gehe jetzt von Feral aus)
Am nervigsten mit Abstand sind Bm-Hunter...pet rauf alle tasten einmal anklicken und immun so gegen fast alles werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin selber MM auf 60 und habs eigentlich nie bereut, nicht die standard-skillung gewählt zu haben (bis jetzt).


----------



## ampas (30. Dezember 2007)

ich spiel einen schattenpriester, aber hey warum wunder ich mich auch nach jedem kampf - hier ist die antwort

schattenpriester sind leider nur support dds - in keinem 2n2 arena wird man jeweils einen shadowpriest mit einem healer im rücken sehen (gut, es gibt sehr exotische ausnahmen)

ich hab für schurken abgestimmt, weil ich gegen diese am meisten probleme im duell habe - gegen hexer ist sone sache, sobald ich instabiles gebrechen drauf hab (was komischerweise sehr wenige hexer benutzen), kann ich die anderen dots nicht mehr dispellen und bin dann wohl oder übel hinüber, gegen den rest, der das vergisst , sind die kämpfe sehr ausgeglichen


----------



## satermu (30. Dezember 2007)

Krieger ist overpowered! Im Verhältnis zu seiner Rüstung macht er am meisten Damage.
Ich selbst spiele Hexer und bin der Meinung die Zeiten der overpowered heit sind schon ne weile vorbei.
Und für bla bla l2p und so wertfreies geschwätzt hab ich auch kein Verständnis.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> Pandaren Braumeister!






Smoby schrieb:


> overpowered sind ganz klar die Paladine die sind einfach nur IMBAAAA  !


beides richtig!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiKlAtScH (30. Dezember 2007)

lol wieso sagen alles hexer?mhm finde eher schurke die waren nur am rumheulen und schwupp immun gegen zauber einma im stun haste keine chance raus zu kommen gegen hexer hat man scho bessere chancen


----------



## Kayezar (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde Priester sind underpowered in der Arena als heiler, denn... Paladine können unendlich lange Heilen, können sich immun gegen Verlangsamung machen und 2 mal gegen Krieger (wie mich) immun machen (was sich zwar bannen lässt aber Priester haben nichts dergleichen), Druiden halten gegen Nahkämpfer endlos aus, weil sie einfach nicht einholbar sind und haben auch eine ewig lange Puste was das Heilen betrifft UND können sich einfach mal so zu Supertanks mit abartig viel Rüstung wandeln und Schamanen... na gut, Schamanen heilen auf jeden Fall sauschnell und tragen Kettenrüstung und viel wichtiger noch Schild... mit denen habe ich jetzt nicht so viele Erfahrungen gemacht.
Also ich finde einfach, Priester haben einfach viel zu wenige Abwehr-Möglichkeiten. Einmal verlangsamt bleiben sie das auch für eigentlich immer und immun können sie sich auch nicht machen und sie sind die einzigen Heiler, die Stoffies sind. Und im Gegensatz zu Magiern haben sie keinen Eisblock und können sich nicht aus Betäubungen oder dem Nahkampf einfach rausblinzeln und Nahkämpfer festfrieren und im Gegensatz zu Hexenmeistern haben sie nicht die Möglichkeit, Soullink zu skillen oder haben so sauviel Ausdauer...
Also ich find, Priester sind im PvP underpowered. Overpowered sind somit alle anderen PvP-heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: am Ergebnis sieht man, dass ich Recht habe, denn Priester hat mit Abstand am allerwenigsten Stimmen.


----------



## Ayanor (30. Dezember 2007)

ich finde, dass hexenmeister schon ziemlich overpowered sind... wenn die mit 500+ abhärtung rumlaufen und 15k hitpoints....dann ist es schon seehr, wirklich seehr schwer dort überhaupt was durchzubekommen...
da freut sich mancher magier über einen 2k instant pyro anstatt 7k oder so ;D


----------



## N3xr0k (31. Dezember 2007)

mir als schurke gehen die krieger aufn sack, und hexer bekomm ich relative easy down.
overpowerd find ich imo schurken und bm jäger


----------



## -Aurelien- (31. Dezember 2007)

Juhu n neuer Threat zu dem wahrscheinlich zum 10000000000000000x diskutierten Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Hm's overpowert sind is ja wohl ma kla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:Ach und Hunter find ich auch overpowert siehe 2.3.2 Patchnotes

GrEEtZ


----------



## Fauzi (31. Dezember 2007)

Ach was soll's? Es ist wohl eindeutig das ein HM der auch wirklich spielen kann jeder Gegner im PvP knallt... Und Blizz tut NICHTS dagegen..

Ich hab mich daran gewöhnt, und bin dannkbar das es so viele nerf's gibt die meinen, dass sie ein HM erstellen können und imba sind.


----------



## Godo (1. Januar 2008)

kA ob ich es schonmal erwähnt habe, aber:  Hexenmeister und jäger. Im lvln ungeschlagen dank ihren pets, dass warlocks im pvp imba sind ist ja inzwischen als Tatsache anerkannt, BM-Jäger Pets machen in den niedrigeren lvl.regionen noch klassen im alleingang fertig (klingt komisch, ist aber so), und seitdem sie mit arkanem schuss zauber wie schamanistische wut und ähnliche (ob es sich nun dabei um das finale talent im skilltree handelt ist dem jäger in diesem moment reichlich egal ~.~) einfach wegreinigen nun auch im pvp definitiv overpowered. In Instanzen machen Hexer sowieso verdammt viel damage, was der einzige punkt ist bei dem man als jäger schon Können zeigen muss.


----------



## screeeam (1. Januar 2008)

Thyphon schrieb:


> wenn man seine klasse spielen kann ist jeder overpowerd..


ich glaub dem threadersteller gehts genau ums gegenteil, mit welcher klasse man am wenigsten skill braucht, um "gut" zu sein und das ist beim hexer immer noch der fall.

ich freu mich schon auf das herumgeheule, sollte der hexer mal wieder generft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Georg217 (1. Januar 2008)

GangstaT schrieb:


> also im pvp ganz klar die hexer und frost magier


Jop. Deswegen Kann ich nur empfehlen... SPielt nur Mages+Hexer machen Fun und sind Hardcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wobei ich den Mag als Main hab weil ich finde Mages haben höheres Limit. Klar Hexer kommt schneller High aber sichzuhalten ist schwerer... Mit nächsten Patch 4 Buffs 0Nerfs da sind Mages allmächtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (6. Februar 2008)

Joa dann sag ich mal...das Ergebnis is wohl eindeutig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für eure Stimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (6. Februar 2008)

Ganz schön beeindruckend, wieviele Leute sich hier melden, die keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Slavery (6. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ganz schön beeindruckend, wieviele Leute sich hier melden, die keine Ahnung haben.




Dann haben wir ja Glück das es dich gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (6. Februar 2008)

also hexer sind nun auch nicht mehr overpowered...

ich finde zb dass alle schurken auf dem bg bevorteilt sind! und palas die mal den gottesschild anwerfen und stoffis 3-hitten..

es gibt hexenmeister, die pvp spielen mit dots und fear, die das pet alles machen lassen wie die jäger, und CASTER.. und wenn man richtig pvp spielen will, skillt man seinen warlock auf caster! dann kann man des auch richtiges pvp nennen..


----------



## Decker (6. Februar 2008)

Seit den ganzen Hexernerfs und Schurkenbuffs, sowie immer stärkere Waffen für Melees, ist der Hexenmeister nicht mehr overpowered. Als Hexer ist jeder Schurke und Krieger in der Arena quasi deine Conterklasse und wenn man sich die Arenastats anschaut, ist eine dieser Klassen fast jedem erfolgreichem Setup drin. Das einzige was einen Hexer noch stark macht ist der Restodruide. Zumindest in der 2er und 3er Arena, in der 5er war der Hexer eh nie OP und im 2er, 3er ist jedes Warlock Setup von anderen Setups schlagbar. Krieger/Druide > Hexer/Druide; Schurke/Magier/... > Hexer/.../...


----------



## Hashel (2. April 2008)

schieckt diese Umfrage mal an Blizzard...2.4 hat garnix zum Thema "balance" geändert...nerf wl!


----------



## MadSquare (2. April 2008)

Schamanen. Die können irgentwie vieles, und das auch nicht schlecht. interessant ist sie das sie die sachen gleichzeitg machen können.


----------



## cell2 (2. April 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> interessant ist sie das sie die sachen gleichzeitg machen können.


erklär mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (2. April 2008)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> lol wieso sagen alles hexer?
> -- snipped --


Tja, wahrscheinlich weill auch alle immer noch denken ein Paladin kann nichts, weder heilen noch tanken und schon gar nicht Schaden machen.
Der Hexer wurde so wie er jetzt ist zu todegenurfed, vor BC aktiv und nach BC inaktiv, sprich andere Klassen bekamen mehr als genug Möglichkeiten sich gegen einen Hexer zu wehren ....

//Rafa


----------

